# Rush Limbaughs Ratings Are In a State Of Complete Collapse



## guno

Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.

Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore. 

*As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.

The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*


----------



## Nutz

link?


----------



## BlackFlag

Right wing talk radio isn't going away.  It's like porn for cons.  

They'll listen to some Hannity and Levin and then complain about how the most famous news people are liberals.  Fuckin lunatics


----------



## guno

guno said:


> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*



The High Cost of Rush: Talker Bleeds Millions From His Carriers As Toxic Talk Slumps, Cumulus Seems Set To Part Ways With Rush Limbaugh - The Daily Beast


----------



## Nutz

thanks


----------



## JQPublic1

I want him to fail!!!!!


----------



## blastoff

Nice try.  And timely too!

Moving right along...


----------



## PredFan

Ha ha, dumbass. You idiots have been predicting Rush's demise ever since he started 25+ years ago. Do us all a favor and hold your breath until he's gone. Should be any second now right? Morons.


----------



## Rozman

Prediction....
Rush Limbaugh will be dropped for Randi Rhodes on the NYC station....

Randi has been known to bring huge ratings wherever she has been......


----------



## Rozman

PredFan said:


> Ha ha, dumbass. You idiots have been predicting Rush's demise ever since he started 25+ years ago. Do us all a favor and hold your breath until he's gone. Should be any second now right? Morons.



Twenty five years of radio excellence....
That is outstanding...


----------



## Rozman

How many years was Air America on by the way?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*



Bodecca's been predicting the end of Rush since way back on Hannity


----------



## katsteve2012

JQPublic1 said:


> I want him to fail!!!!!



Lol....seems that it wasn't too long ago that HE made that same statement. As the old saying goes, there is no expiration date on Karma.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Maybe the division pimps on BOTH sides will have to find real fucking jobs.

The country would be a lot better off without them.

.


----------



## longknife

Oh, golly gee whiz!  

An article from May 2013 and it's suddenly news now?

You lefties have absolutely nothing better to do than cry doom and gloom for a man who continues to have millions of listeners. He leads the way for other conservatives that fill the air waves all over the USA.

Where's Liberal Radio?


----------



## Moonglow

Maybe God doesn't want Rush on loan...???


----------



## PredFan

longknife said:


> Oh, golly gee whiz!
> 
> An article from May 2013 and it's suddenly news now?
> 
> You lefties have absolutely nothing better to do than cry doom and gloom for a man who continues to have millions of listeners. He leads the way for other conservatives that fill the air waves all over the USA.
> 
> Where's Liberal Radio?



Lol, I didn't notice that! Lol, what a loser the OP is.

/THREAD


----------



## Pogo

Rozman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, dumbass. You idiots have been predicting Rush's demise ever since he started 25+ years ago. Do us all a favor and hold your breath until he's gone. Should be any second now right? Morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty five years of radio excellence....
> That is outstanding...
Click to expand...


Ha ha, you spelled 'excrement' wrong, snicker snicker...


----------



## Avatar4321

Ill believe it when I see it. At the rate Rush is going, he will be on the radio, popular as ever, until he dies, and then you guys will still be complaining about him.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW guno, weren't you and plasma whining about a post i made about an article back in 2013 because you for some reason thought i posted it yesterday instead of back? Now you want to post an even older article now as if it means something?

Why is posting a may 2013 article now alright, but me posting a Dec 2013 article back in December of 2013 outdated?


----------



## blastoff

Rozman said:


> Prediction....
> Rush Limbaugh will be dropped for Randi Rhodes on the NYC station....
> 
> Randi has been known to bring huge ratings wherever she has been......



Yeah, such huge ratings that she's quitting radio.  She's pulling the plug on her vast network of 35 stations spread across a few of our fifty states.  

And I predict pretty soon JoeB will be along to tell us it's because no one would advertise on her show, forcing all 35 stations to air PSAs and self-promos instead.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rush is now financed by the Kochs, not advertisers.


----------



## Indeependent

There is very little correlation between quality and ratings.
Andy Dean and Gregg Knapp are Conservatives who deal with issues IN DEPTH and CONTEXT; they both have great voices and Dean, in particular, is wickedly funny.
Hannity, Levin and Medford are pure superficial pap.
Rush is quite entertaining when he's not pushing for Asian slaves.

As I have said before, Savage is creaming Limbaugh in the App and Radio Streaming World.


----------



## whitehall

Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since. I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio. Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. *Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago* and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since. I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio. Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.



The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.

Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:




This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:




KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.  

As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.  
"They all look alike to me", right?  

Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_. 

Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.


----------



## BlackFlag

Rozman said:


> How many years was Air America on by the way?



I guess Dems prefer news to opinion


----------



## Papageorgio

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Cost of Rush: Talker Bleeds Millions From His Carriers As Toxic Talk Slumps, Cumulus Seems Set To Part Ways With Rush Limbaugh - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...


An article almost a year old, wow! Thanks for the update...dumbshit!


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. *Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago* and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since. I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio. Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.  Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.  Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  All of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the diference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when you next grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.
Click to expand...


AM radio was declining when Rush went on the air nationwide. FM radio was gaining popularity, talk show host like Colin Cowherd who does not agree with Rush will tell you he is the reason for talk radio being so popular today. 

Talk radio remains largely on AM stations, only a few FM stations use talk format.

Sports talk seems to be the new wave.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## d_tyler

I prefer Rush over Hannity.   Sean is way to repetitive.  Levin?.....meh.  

Rush will never fold.  As much as the libs want that to happen, keep dreamin'.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. *Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago* and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since. I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio. Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
> Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> "They all look alike to me", right?
> 
> Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.
Click to expand...


Come on lefties, don't make me laugh. AM radio was as dead as your obscure forgotten heroes by 1989. Ask any unbiased expert, Limbaugh rescued AM radio from obscurity in the late 1980's. Oh yeah I forgot Paul Harvey who had about a ten minute slot in a lot of radio stations each day with a bit of refreshing non-descript wisdom. He did get credit for negotiating the surrender at Ruby Ridge. Harvey was a nice guy and an anachronism. HERE IT IS LEFTIES; lIMBAUGH INVENTED TALK RADIO.


----------



## BlackFlag

d_tyler said:


> I prefer Rush over Hannity.   Sean is way to repetitive.  Levin?.....meh.
> 
> Rush will never fold.  As much as the libs want that to happen, keep dreamin'.



Huh?  They all use the EXACT same talking points as each other every single day.

How can you prefer one over the other?


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. *Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago* and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since. I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio. Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
> Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> "They all look alike to me", right?
> 
> Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on lefties, don't make me laugh. AM radio was as dead as your obscure forgotten heroes by 1989. Ask any unbiased expert, Limbaugh rescued AM radio from obscurity in the late 1980's.
Click to expand...


Uhh.... not really, not outside the bubble.

>> Pew researchers found in 2004 that 17% of the public regularly listens to talk radio. This audience is mostly male, middle-aged and conservative. Among those who regularly listen to talk radio, 41% are Republican and 28% are Democrats. Furthermore, 45% describe themselves as conservatives, compared with 18% who say they are liberals.[1] The presumably more accurate Arbitron portable people meter ratings system, compiled data suggesting that *out of 11 nationally rated radio formats, talk radio ranked near the bottom, with an average 3.1 listener share, and ratings continue to slide* <<  -- Wiki/Radio Insights

Big fish, but little pond.  Context.
Then again you're the same assclown who tried to tell us Limblob "invented" talk radio.


----------



## Pogo

d_tyler said:


> I prefer Rush over Hannity.   Sean is way to repetitive.  Levin?.....meh.
> 
> Rush will never fold.  As much as the libs want that to happen, keep dreamin'.



Correct.  His audience will fold first.

>> (And make no mistake: Limbaugh&#8217;s audience is very old. One station manager quipped to me, &#8220;The median age of Limbaugh&#8217;s audience? Deceased.&#8221  <<  -- David Frum, in article just after Flukegate


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*This story checks out....*

Rush Limbaugh's California Ratings Debacle*|*Eric Boehlert

There's only one radio station in America that takes its name from Rush Limbaugh's radio empire and that's KEIB in Los Angeles -- the EIB mirrors Limbaugh's "Excellence in Broadcasting" motto. Clear Channel, which syndicates Limbaugh's program nationally, owns the station and flipped the call letters to KEIB in honor of him when the company announced he was leaving his longtime Los Angeles radio home, KFI, and moving to KEIB in January. There, according to Clear Channel, he would anchor a new, all-conservative lineup of Republican-friendly talkers, including Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity.

Three months later, Limbaugh's KEIB is a ratings disaster, coming in 37th place in the second largest radio market in America with a .5 rating share in March, the most recent month available, according to Nielsen ratings. (A ratings share represents the percent of those listening to radio in the market who are dialed into a particular station.)

How small is KEIB's audience? So small that 11 non-English radio stations have larger audiences in Los Angeles. And so small that KEIB actually trails four college-run, non-commercial stations in the market. This, for a man who makes $40 million a year to attract big radio audiences? As for KFI, the station Limbaugh left and which switched to an all-local news and talk format, its ratings remain healthy in the talker's absence. A top-10 station, KFI boasts an audience six times larger than KEIB's.

The ratings news is almost as bad up the California coast in San Francisco. There, as in Los Angeles, Clear Channel moved Limbaugh on the AM dial, from KKSF to KNEW, and dubbed the station "The Patriot."

"Rush Limbaugh has built the ratings and revenue of hundreds of America's most successful radio stations and is looking forward to doing the same at these new Clear Channel homes," Brian Glicklich, a Limbaugh spokesman crowed last December.

So far however, Limbaugh's arrival at KNEW hasn't budged the minuscule ratings, according to Nielsen: January: .8, February: .8, and March: .7. (Those ratings are flat compared to last year, prior to Limbaugh's arrival.)

The big-city woes aren't confined to the West Coast. In New York, the nation's largest radio market and where Rush once reigned supreme, the talker recently exited his longtime AM home, WABC, and moved to Clear Channel's WOR. With Limbaugh as the main draw, the station now ranks 22nd in the market and trails four non-English stations as well as a commercial-free classical music outlet.

Note that these ratings are for stations' total week numbers and it's possible that Limbaugh's three-hour program out-performs the station overall. (Nielsen doesn't publicly break out ratings by day part.) "But it's a far cry from the heyday when Rush "made" a station, and was on so many number ones," talk radio consultant Holland Cooke noted to Media Matters.

*Limbaugh's major market ratings woes arrive in the wake of the 2012 Sandra Fluke scandal, where he castigated and insulted the graduate student for three days on his program, calling her a "slut" and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.* 

And the Fluke dent has proven to be permanent. Just this month, Oklahoma State University moved to make sure its radio commercials did not air on Limbaugh's program.


*Click on link for more....*


----------



## Two Thumbs

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Cost of Rush: Talker Bleeds Millions From His Carriers As Toxic Talk Slumps, Cumulus Seems Set To Part Ways With Rush Limbaugh - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...


from the link

5.07.13


That's the date it was published, a year ago.

thread fail retard


----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## edthecynic

Pogo said:


> d_tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Rush over Hannity.   Sean is way to repetitive.  Levin?.....meh.
> 
> Rush will never fold.  As much as the libs want that to happen, keep dreamin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  His audience will fold first.
> 
> >> (And make no mistake: Limbaugh&#8217;s audience is very old. One station manager quipped to me, &#8220;The median age of Limbaugh&#8217;s audience? Deceased.&#8221  <<  -- David Frum, in article just after Flukegate
Click to expand...

Even the Right-wing Talkers Mag shows his audience tanking.

Pre Fluke:






Now:


----------



## Political Junky

Right Wing radio and Fox depend on the elderly, as does racism.


----------



## HenryBHough

Talk radio has a long history.  There were local talk shows in many markets in the 1950s but it was a specialty format, not something you found up and down the entire dial.  Local issues were the primary asset perhaps because the nation was much different.  JFK was screwing anything in skirts.  Jackie was spending weekends in Newport with her latest.  Everybody in the press knew it but the prevailing attitude was that none of it was important - and it really wasn't.  Not until LBJ (I heard "Little Bitty Jesus" for the first time on talk radio) did the national scene become a viable topic but, even then, on local radio with local hosts.

BTW, I'm defining "talk shows" as those structured to take calls from listeners.  If you want to work with a more broad definition then Google these:  Joe Pine.  Long John Nebel.  Gene Shepherd.  That'll get you back to 1948.

A whole different kind of talk radio until the demise of the constipating "Fairness Doctrine" - then the gloves came off.

At some point talk radio will fall out of fashion.  The smarter hosts will take the money and run.  Some will linger too long.  I give you Don Imus, once #1, now #9 and dwindling.

The biggest impediment to the demise of talk radio is that nobody has yet figured out what would replace it.  Various music formats have come and gone.  Mostly moved over to FM stations where potential quality is far better than AM (as we know it today) can offer and where stereo actually works.  Never mind that many of the radios the mass audience is using (other than in vehicles) produces sound quality about equal to a tin ear trumpet.

You can see some inroads in major markets where "all sports" formats are growing like moss on your cheap asphalt roof.  But the other route is ethnic.  Show me a major market without at least two "Hispanic" formats.  Check out places like Baghdad-by-The-Bay where there are competing formats in each of several Chinese dialects and some languages so obscure as to be unidentifiable in most of the country.

Yes, Rush Limbaugh's vogue will run out.  Naturally run out.  What's comic is the great screeching flock of liberals trying so hard to silence him with no regard to what their own success will inevitably to do with all freedom of speech, including boards like this.

_Rage on. libs.....you know I'm right and you just can't stand it!_


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Talk radio has a long history.  There were local talk shows in many markets in the 1950s but it was a specialty format, not something you found up and down the entire dial.  Local issues were the primary asset perhaps because the nation was much different.  JFK was screwing anything in skirts.  Jackie was spending weekends in Newport with her latest.  Everybody in the press knew it but the prevailing attitude was that none of it was important - and it really wasn't.  Not until LBJ (I heard "Little Bitty Jesus" for the first time on talk radio) did the national scene become a viable topic but, even then, on local radio with local hosts.
> 
> BTW, I'm defining "talk shows" as those structured to take calls from listeners.  If you want to work with a more broad definition then Google these:  Joe Pine.  Long John Nebel.  Gene Shepherd.  That'll get you back to 1948.
> 
> A whole different kind of talk radio until the demise of the constipating "Fairness Doctrine" - then the gloves came off.
> 
> At some point talk radio will fall out of fashion.  The smarter hosts will take the money and run.  Some will linger too long.  I give you Don Imus, once #1, now #9 and dwindling.
> 
> The biggest impediment to the demise of talk radio is that nobody has yet figured out what would replace it.  Various music formats have come and gone.  *Mostly moved over to FM stations where potential quality is far better than AM (as we know it today) can offer and where stereo actually works.*  Never mind that many of the radios the mass audience is using (other than in vehicles) produces sound quality about equal to a tin ear trumpet.
> 
> You can see some inroads in major markets where "all sports" formats are growing like moss on your cheap asphalt roof.  But the other route is ethnic.  Show me a major market without at least two "Hispanic" formats.  Check out places like Baghdad-by-The-Bay where there are competing formats in each of several Chinese dialects and some languages so obscure as to be unidentifiable in most of the country.
> 
> Yes, Rush Limbaugh's vogue will run out.  Naturally run out.  What's comic is the great screeching flock of liberals trying so hard to silence him with no regard to what their own success will inevitably to do with all freedom of speech, including boards like this.
> 
> _Rage on. libs.....you know I'm right and you just can't stand it!_


Actually HD Radio gives AM the quality of FM, and FM the quality of a CD.


----------



## Politico

Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Two Thumbs said:


> .............



It's such a HUGE fail, that you must resort to memes and being disruptive in order to counter it.

Any actual thoughts or data to back up your silliness? 

Try to act like an adult.


----------



## Toro

I didn't know radio still existed.


----------



## thanatos144

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Maybe the division pimps on BOTH sides will have to find real fucking jobs.
> 
> The country would be a lot better off without them.
> 
> .



Or maybe you can dislodge you head from your ass and speak of things you know about because you obviously dont know shit about Rush Limbaugh


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Actually HD Radio gives AM the quality of FM, and FM the quality of a CD.




No denying that.

"HD" radio enjoyed a certain vogue and is viable in major markets.  It not only produces great audio; it can support several programming streams on the very same station.

With AM there are interference issues, particularly at night.  FM, too, but miniscule by comparison to AM.  

What early adopting stations quickly found is that the big equipment investment required and the monthly licensing fees to iBiquity (owner of the patents - iBiquity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) don't see quick payback through increased advertising revenue.  That initial receiver offerings were very spendy held back audience numbers so it became a chicken-and-egg situation.  Listeners reluctant to buy digital radios until there were more digital stations; AM and FM stations reluctant to buy expensive equipment and start making monthly payments until there were more listeners.  Kind of like how department stores that wanted to sell radios in the early days found themselves putting radio stations on the air (at a loss usually) in order to entice people to buy radios.

Actually "HD" in radio has no real technical meaning!  It's meant to get you thinking "High Definition" but that's a marketing term, not a technical one.

Really digital radio as authorized in The U.S. is IBOC (In Band - On Channel).  There are other systems worldwide, the best known of them is "DRM" - Digitale Radio Mondiale.  You can get strong arguments over which is best but DRM seems to be strongest in terms of countries adopting the standard.

None of that has anything to do with whether talk formats will fade; if the public tires of talk and wants music then there's a good chance that "HD" might see a resurgence as the quality is good.  Of course the public would have to be willing to spend the money for a good quality receiver and that's historically not likely.

One unintended consequence, should digital become more common (or should it be forced down everyone's throat by government fiat) is that a lot of "local voices" will be lost.  Smaller stations will be unable to afford the equipment and monthly fees so will either shift to ethnic or all religion-all-the time (mostly subsidized by various churches) or will simply shut down.  

It's called "evolution" and it ain't always kind and gentle.


----------



## Mac1958

thanatos144 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe the division pimps on BOTH sides will have to find real fucking jobs.
> 
> The country would be a lot better off without them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you can dislodge you head from your ass and speak of things you know about because you obviously dont know shit about Rush Limbaugh
Click to expand...



I listen to him when I can, at least a few hours per week.

Please explain.

.


----------



## edthecynic

Mac1958 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe the division pimps on BOTH sides will have to find real fucking jobs.
> 
> The country would be a lot better off without them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you can dislodge you head from your ass and speak of things you know about because you obviously dont know shit about Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to him when I can, at least a few hours per week.
> 
> Please explain.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You have to understand they attack Libs for not listening to their MessiahRushie while also claiming that mostly Libs listen to him and CON$ only find out what he said by reading Libs posting about him.


----------



## Iceweasel

Pogo said:


> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
> Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> "They all look alike to me", right?
> 
> Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.


LOL. Most ironic post seen here yet. You should do a little homework before chastising someone's ignorance. The "Fairness Doctrine" is what kept political talk shows from radio.

A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME

"The doctrine stayed in effect, and was enforced until FCC chairman Mark Fowler began rolling it back during Reagan's second term  despite complaints from some in the Administration that it was all that kept broadcast journalists from thoroughly lambasting Reagan's policies on air. In 1987, the FCC panel repealed the Fairness Doctrine altogether with a 4-0 vote."

Rush took advantage of it and aired his first show in August 1988. You libs made him filthy stinking rich with crap like this. Keep feeding your nemesis, he's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## bedowin62

he still has more money than idiot guno will every have no doubt.

 it's hilarious really; the Left is always whining about the success of right-wing radio. Limbaugh probably has more money than he can spend for the rest of his life


libs are crybaby losers and petty


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Google Limbaugh Ratings you get pages of Lib articles declaring Rush dead and then the Wiki site that shows Rush far and away Number 1 Talk radio show.

LOL

Libs channeling Herr Goebbels


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Talk radio has a long history.  There were local talk shows in many markets in the 1950s but it was a specialty format, not something you found up and down the entire dial.  Local issues were the primary asset perhaps because the nation was much different.  JFK was screwing anything in skirts.  Jackie was spending weekends in Newport with her latest.  Everybody in the press knew it but the prevailing attitude was that none of it was important - and it really wasn't.  Not until LBJ (I heard "Little Bitty Jesus" for the first time on talk radio) did the national scene become a viable topic but, even then, on local radio with local hosts.
> 
> BTW, I'm defining "talk shows" as those structured to take calls from listeners.  If you want to work with a more broad definition then Google these:  Joe Pine.  Long John Nebel.  Gene Shepherd.  That'll get you back to 1948.
> 
> A whole different kind of talk radio until the demise of the constipating "Fairness Doctrine" - then the gloves came off.
> 
> At some point talk radio will fall out of fashion.  The smarter hosts will take the money and run.  Some will linger too long.  I give you Don Imus, once #1, now #9 and dwindling.
> 
> The biggest impediment to the demise of talk radio is that nobody has yet figured out what would replace it.  Various music formats have come and gone.  Mostly moved over to FM stations where potential quality is far better than AM (as we know it today) can offer and where stereo actually works.  Never mind that many of the radios the mass audience is using (other than in vehicles) produces sound quality about equal to a tin ear trumpet.
> 
> You can see some inroads in major markets where "all sports" formats are growing like moss on your cheap asphalt roof.  But the other route is ethnic.  Show me a major market without at least two "Hispanic" formats.  Check out places like Baghdad-by-The-Bay where there are competing formats in each of several Chinese dialects and some languages so obscure as to be unidentifiable in most of the country.
> 
> Yes, Rush Limbaugh's vogue will run out.  Naturally run out.  What's comic is the great screeching flock of liberals trying so hard to silence him with no regard to what their own success will inevitably to do with all freedom of speech, including boards like this.
> 
> _Rage on. libs.....you know I'm right and you just can't stand it!_



Uh-- what did you say here that was political?  That line on the end that thinks Liberals, creators of the First Amendment, would want to "silence" somebody?  Again... saying so doesn't make it so.

I'd take issue with your definition -- there's no reason a talk show would feature call-ins; that's a call-in show (and technically eliminates Limblob anyway), which goes back to Barry Gray in the mid-'40s... and when you mention 1948 you somehow left out Alan Courtney.  But "talk radio" in the form of a demagogue ranting on the air goes back considerably before that to Charles Coughlin, whose rhetoric for his time (the '30s) rivaled Slutgate.

And this show goes back to 1935:




Clearly all this went on the air way before Limblob was a sty in his daddy's eye.

Btw it's *Jean* Shepherd.  I grew up on him.  Now there was a talker.

That reminds me -- meteor scatter should peak at dawn.


----------



## Pogo

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
> Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> "They all look alike to me", right?
> 
> Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Most ironic post seen here yet. You should do a little homework before chastising someone's ignorance. The "Fairness Doctrine" is what kept political talk shows from radio.
> 
> A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME
> 
> "The doctrine stayed in effect, and was enforced until FCC chairman Mark Fowler began rolling it back during Reagan's second term &#8212; despite complaints from some in the Administration that it was all that kept broadcast journalists from thoroughly lambasting Reagan's policies on air. In 1987, the FCC panel repealed the Fairness Doctrine altogether with a 4-0 vote."
> 
> Rush took advantage of it and aired his first show in August 1988. You libs made him filthy stinking rich with crap like this. Keep feeding your nemesis, he's laughing all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...


You are a true moron.  And I say that because there are many pretenders here.

See those guys in the pictures above?  BOTH of them had political talk radio shows, as did others, back to *1926*.  Yes, Reagan's Mark Fowler did gut the FD in the '80s but it never muzzled anybody from delivering opinion anyway; it required a balance when an aggrieved party asked for time to respond ---- in other words exactly what we do here when poster A gets to respond back to what poster B just said.  So you're engaging in the internet version of the Fairness Doctrine right here yet you don't understand what it is.

Matter of fact when Edward R. Murrow put his exposé of Joe McCarthy on TV in 1954, McCarthy requested, under the Fairness Doctrine, air time to respond, and got it.  They gave him the whole show to respond however he wanted.  Is it your contention that McCarthy should not have been allowed to respond then?  You want monologue?

Better stick to what you know, Homer.  Lip-syncing Sean Hannity's bullshit isn't gonna fly here.  Why not?  Because you'll get a *response*, that's why.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immeasurable profundity of your abject ignorance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Talk radio was around long before Blush Limblob was even born.  This guy for example was notorious and cultivated an audience way bigger than Limblob ever had, in the 1930s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was big too... started his talk show in 1955:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMOX and KABC went *all*-talk format as long ago as 1960 -- 54 years ago.  A decade later many more started following suit as AM radio lost music listeners to the superior fidelity of FM.
> Where I grew up there was a successful talk radio station on FM, which started doing that around 1975.  *All* of this was long before Lush Rimjob.
> 
> As for your complete xenophobic ignorance that can't tell the difference, the Gabor sisters were Hungarian, while Arianna Huffington is Greek.  Not even vaguely related.
> "They all look alike to me", right?
> 
> Finally, it's spelled _Zsa Zsa_.
> 
> Be sure to alert me when next you grace these pages with your sterling wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Most ironic post seen here yet. You should do a little homework before chastising someone's ignorance. The "Fairness Doctrine" is what kept political talk shows from radio.
> 
> A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME
> 
> "The doctrine stayed in effect, and was enforced until FCC chairman Mark Fowler began rolling it back during Reagan's second term  despite complaints from some in the Administration that it was all that kept broadcast journalists from thoroughly lambasting Reagan's policies on air. In 1987, the FCC panel repealed the Fairness Doctrine altogether with a 4-0 vote."
> 
> Rush took advantage of it and aired his first show in August 1988. You libs made him filthy stinking rich with crap like this. Keep feeding your nemesis, he's laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true moron.  And I say that because there are many pretenders here.
> 
> See those guys in the pictures above?  BOTH of them had political talk radio shows, as did others, back to *1926*.  Yes, Reagan's Mark Fowler did gut the FD in the '80s but it never muzzled anybody from delivering opinion anyway; it required a balance when an aggrieved party asked for time to respond ---- in other words exactly what we do here when poster A gets to respond back to what poster B just said.  So you're engaging in the internet version of the Fairness Doctrine right here yet you don't understand what it is.
> 
> Matter of fact when Edward R. Murrow put his exposé of Joe McCarthy on TV in 1954, McCarthy requested, under the Fairness Doctrine, air time to respond, and got it.  They gave him the whole show to respond however he wanted.  Is it your contention that McCarthy should not have been allowed to respond then?  You want monologue?
> 
> Better stick to what you know, Homer.  Lip-syncing Sean Hannity's bullshit isn't gonna fly here.  Why not?  Because you'll get a *response*, that's why.
Click to expand...


Ed Morrow was way ahead of his time. He was a politically aware reporter who attacked (only) republicans and he was careful not to ruffle the feathers of the FDR or the Truman administrations. McCarthy wasn't important until the liberal media turned him into a target. He didn't even head up a senate committee. Democrats were in charge of HUAC but Morrow didn't seem interested in the real issues. He was only interested in a soft targets and ratings. The liberal media absolutely controlled all information available to the public for most of the 20th century. Cronkite was a crooked old liberal who managed to become "the most trusted person in America" simply by reading scripts on TV. The radical left is angry and frustrated over fair and balanced media and they will never stop hating Limbaugh or Fox.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Most ironic post seen here yet. You should do a little homework before chastising someone's ignorance. The "Fairness Doctrine" is what kept political talk shows from radio.
> 
> A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME
> 
> "The doctrine stayed in effect, and was enforced until FCC chairman Mark Fowler began rolling it back during Reagan's second term  despite complaints from some in the Administration that it was all that kept broadcast journalists from thoroughly lambasting Reagan's policies on air. In 1987, the FCC panel repealed the Fairness Doctrine altogether with a 4-0 vote."
> 
> Rush took advantage of it and aired his first show in August 1988. You libs made him filthy stinking rich with crap like this. Keep feeding your nemesis, he's laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true moron.  And I say that because there are many pretenders here.
> 
> See those guys in the pictures above?  BOTH of them had political talk radio shows, as did others, back to *1926*.  Yes, Reagan's Mark Fowler did gut the FD in the '80s but it never muzzled anybody from delivering opinion anyway; it required a balance when an aggrieved party asked for time to respond ---- in other words exactly what we do here when poster A gets to respond back to what poster B just said.  So you're engaging in the internet version of the Fairness Doctrine right here yet you don't understand what it is.
> 
> Matter of fact when Edward R. Murrow put his exposé of Joe McCarthy on TV in 1954, McCarthy requested, under the Fairness Doctrine, air time to respond, and got it.  They gave him the whole show to respond however he wanted.  Is it your contention that McCarthy should not have been allowed to respond then?  You want monologue?
> 
> Better stick to what you know, Homer.  Lip-syncing Sean Hannity's bullshit isn't gonna fly here.  Why not?  Because you'll get a *response*, that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed Morrow was way ahead of his time. He was a politically aware reporter who attacked (only) republicans and he was careful not to ruffle the feathers of the FDR or the Truman administrations. McCarthy wasn't important until the liberal media turned him into a target. He didn't even head up a senate committee. Democrats were in charge of HUAC but Morrow didn't seem interested in the real issues. He was only interested in a soft targets and ratings. The liberal media absolutely controlled all information available to the public for most of the 20th century. Cronkite was a crooked old liberal who managed to become "the most trusted person in America" simply by reading scripts on TV. The radical left is angry and frustrated over fair and balanced media and they will never stop hating Limbaugh or Fox.
Click to expand...


Complete butthurt deflection-whining.  
This was (and still is) an illustration of how the Fairness Doctrine worked.  Like it or lump it.  And change your fucking diaper.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> Uh-- what did you say here that was political?  That line on the end that thinks Liberals, creators of the First Amendment, would want to "silence" somebody?  Again... saying so doesn't make it so.
> 
> I'd take issue with your definition -- there's no reason a talk show would feature call-ins; that's a call-in show (and technically eliminates Limblob anyway), which goes back to Barry Gray in the mid-'40s... and when you mention 1948 you somehow left out Alan Courtney.  But "talk radio" in the form of a demagogue ranting on the air goes back considerably before that to Charles Coughlin, whose rhetoric for his time (the '30s) rivaled Slutgate.
> 
> And this show goes back to 1935:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly all this went on the air way before Limblob was a sty in his daddy's eye.
> 
> Btw it's *Jean* Shepherd.  I grew up on him.  Now there was a talker.
> 
> That reminds me -- meteor scatter should peak at dawn.




I chose to begin with the programs structured to take listener calls.  If you want to take "talk" back to the earliest, then go to Providence, R.I. and Mowry Lowe who dropped a microphone cord out of an upper floor window of The Shepard Company department store in 1931 and did live "Sidewalk Backtalk" with people on the street.  No tape (or other) delay in those days.    Interestingly, Mowry Lowe managed several stations later in life and never again would have anything to do with talk formats of any variety.  His final venture in radio before he died was WLKW, "The Sound of Beautiful Music".  DEFINITELY no talk there!

Similar things were going on nationwide.  The earliest of which I am vaguely aware involved the experimental station at "Round Hill" in Dartmouth, Massachusetts - WMAF, 1923.  The owner, "Colonel" Edward H.R. Green encouraged people to come to the park surrounding his mansion where the station was located and occasionally would involve some of them in broadcasts particularly on Sundays.

So "talk" *in the most general sense* does go back a long way.  

As to Gene vs. Jean, you are correct.  I heard his show regularly in the 1950s; never "read" it, so was blissfully unaware of how he spelled his name.  I should have noticed from the credits on the movie done from one of his "bits" but didn't.  Mea whatever.

My favourite, though, was Long John Nebel (no phone calls, just guests) and the great program he did with John G. Fuller's book, "The Day of St. Anthony's Fire".

It remains that the first prominent talker who dealt with call-in participants, probably (I won't say definitely) was Joe Pine - he of "go gargle with razor blades" notoriety.  Wasn't long after he got fired up that local talk shows started popping up all over the place.

As to the misnomered "Fairness Doctrine" - believe as you will.  From the perspective of many who work or worked in commercial radio (and TV) It's the anti-free speech device that went away and which liberals keep trying to bring back from the grave to muzzle anybody who says things that they don't like - without regard to such inhibiting factors as truth.  

Now anyone is free to hold a different opinion, much as they might choose to believe in a New Messiah who closed Guantanamo and made the whole world love America because He apologized for so much so gracefully.  Personal beliefs are wonderful so please do not feel ashamed of any.


----------



## MarcATL

whitehall said:


> Limbaugh's claim that he single handedly saved AM radio from becoming nothing but police calls is accurate. Limbaugh created talk radio twenty years ago and liberals have been falling by the wayside ever since.* I wonder how that ZaZa Gabor impersonator Huffington babe would do on talk radio.* Relax lefties, wait for next month's figures before you pronounce Limbaugh dead.


I agree that Rimbaugh IS responsible for the assent of RW radio as we know it today.

But take a look at this:
Top 50 Earning Blogs!!! | Online Income Teacher


----------



## MarcATL

Politico said:


> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.


That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.

I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.

Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.

Guess even that didn't work.

Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true moron.  And I say that because there are many pretenders here.
> 
> See those guys in the pictures above?  BOTH of them had political talk radio shows, as did others, back to *1926*.  Yes, Reagan's Mark Fowler did gut the FD in the '80s but it never muzzled anybody from delivering opinion anyway; it required a balance when an aggrieved party asked for time to respond ---- in other words exactly what we do here when poster A gets to respond back to what poster B just said.  So you're engaging in the internet version of the Fairness Doctrine right here yet you don't understand what it is.
> 
> Matter of fact when Edward R. Murrow put his exposé of Joe McCarthy on TV in 1954, McCarthy requested, under the Fairness Doctrine, air time to respond, and got it.  They gave him the whole show to respond however he wanted.  Is it your contention that McCarthy should not have been allowed to respond then?  You want monologue?
> 
> Better stick to what you know, Homer.  Lip-syncing Sean Hannity's bullshit isn't gonna fly here.  Why not?  Because you'll get a *response*, that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Morrow was way ahead of his time. He was a politically aware reporter who attacked (only) republicans and he was careful not to ruffle the feathers of the FDR or the Truman administrations. McCarthy wasn't important until the liberal media turned him into a target. He didn't even head up a senate committee. Democrats were in charge of HUAC but Morrow didn't seem interested in the real issues. He was only interested in a soft targets and ratings. The liberal media absolutely controlled all information available to the public for most of the 20th century. Cronkite was a crooked old liberal who managed to become "the most trusted person in America" simply by reading scripts on TV. The radical left is angry and frustrated over fair and balanced media and they will never stop hating Limbaugh or Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete butthurt deflection-whining.
> This was (and still is) an illustration of how the Fairness Doctrine worked.  Like it or lump it.  And change your fucking diaper.
Click to expand...


You almost gotta laugh about the radical left's apparent fixation with a certain body part and their belief that words like "butthurt" and phrases like "change your f'ing diaper" in their union educated minds translates to a political argument. Don't low information lefties realize that they are pushovers in the world of political discussion?


----------



## Katzndogz

Again!!!!!

At least once a year Limbaugh ' s  ratings are in complete collapse.  It's like an annual liberal period.


----------



## Papageorgio

Katzndogz said:


> Again!!!!!
> 
> At least once a year Limbaugh ' s  ratings are in complete collapse.  It's like an annual liberal period.



No kidding, every year we hear of the demise of right wing radio, last year it was Hannity and Limbaugh and they would be gone by fall, so fall has come and gone. 

Then Ed comes along and tries to deceive everyone by giving us rating for fall 2009 and May of 2014 to show how rapidly Rush has lost his audience. Claiming one Pre-Fluke ( by several years) and his ratings today.

It is all smoke and mirrors, I expect Rush to finally Burn out however his run of almost 30 years is incredible. Tough to hold the ratings lock that he has had for this long.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again!!!!!
> 
> At least once a year Limbaugh ' s  ratings are in complete collapse.  It's like an annual liberal period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, every year we hear of the demise of right wing radio, last year it was Hannity and Limbaugh and they would be gone by fall, so fall has come and gone.
> 
> Then Ed comes along and tries to deceive everyone by giving us rating for fall 2009 and May of 2014 to show how rapidly Rush has lost his audience. *Claiming one Pre-Fluke ( by several years)* and his ratings today.
> 
> It is all smoke and mirrors, I expect Rush to finally Burn out however his run of almost 30 years is incredible. Tough to hold the ratings lock that he has had for this long.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming that your MessiahRushie's ratings were tanking before Fluke???


----------



## elektra

As pointed out in another post, maybe not like I will state, but Rush Limbaugh moved from radio station to another.

Clear Channel in Los Angeles owns both KFI and KEIB, KEIB the new Rush Network, as in Excellence in Broadcasting. 

So it is just about a lie to state Rush Limbaugh's rating fell. Rush Limbaugh's ratings went to zero on KFI and on KEIB, we are now speaking of a radio station that we never new existed.

I use to listen to Rush on KFI, on KEIB the signal does not reach my home so I can not listen to Rush, So literally in a smaller area of radio coverage on a brand new radio station Rush has a smaller audience. 

so many lies when people discuss the great Conservatives who represent the majority of Americans, even if you are too foolish or ignorant to realize this.


----------



## Pogo

elektra said:


> As pointed out in another post, maybe not like I will state, but Rush Limbaugh moved from radio station to another.
> 
> Clear Channel in Los Angeles owns both KFI and KEIB, KEIB the new Rush Network, as in Excellence in Broadcasting.
> 
> So it is just about a lie to state Rush Limbaugh's rating fell. Rush Limbaugh's ratings went to zero on KFI and on KEIB, we are now speaking of a radio station that we never new existed.
> 
> I use to listen to Rush on KFI, on KEIB the signal does not reach my home so I can not listen to Rush, So literally in a smaller area of radio coverage on a brand new radio station Rush has a smaller audience.
> 
> so many lies when people discuss the great Conservatives who represent the majority of Americans, even if you are too foolish or ignorant to realize this.



Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB?


----------



## Avatar4321

BlackFlag said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years was Air America on by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Dems prefer news to opinion
Click to expand...


Is that why John Stewart is so popular among them?


----------



## elektra

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> As pointed out in another post, maybe not like I will state, but Rush Limbaugh moved from radio station to another.
> 
> Clear Channel in Los Angeles owns both KFI and KEIB, KEIB the new Rush Network, as in Excellence in Broadcasting.
> 
> So it is just about a lie to state Rush Limbaugh's rating fell. Rush Limbaugh's ratings went to zero on KFI and on KEIB, we are now speaking of a radio station that we never new existed.
> 
> I use to listen to Rush on KFI, on KEIB the signal does not reach my home so I can not listen to Rush, So literally in a smaller area of radio coverage on a brand new radio station Rush has a smaller audience.
> 
> so many lies when people discuss the great Conservatives who represent the majority of Americans, even if you are too foolish or ignorant to realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB?
Click to expand...


are you a moron or simply ignorant?


----------



## Pogo

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> As pointed out in another post, maybe not like I will state, but Rush Limbaugh moved from radio station to another.
> 
> Clear Channel in Los Angeles owns both KFI and KEIB, KEIB the new Rush Network, as in Excellence in Broadcasting.
> 
> So it is just about a lie to state Rush Limbaugh's rating fell. Rush Limbaugh's ratings went to zero on KFI and on KEIB, we are now speaking of a radio station that we never new existed.
> 
> I use to listen to Rush on KFI, on KEIB the signal does not reach my home so I can not listen to Rush, So literally in a smaller area of radio coverage on a brand new radio station Rush has a smaller audience.
> 
> so many lies when people discuss the great Conservatives who represent the majority of Americans, even if you are too foolish or ignorant to realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you a moron or simply ignorant?
Click to expand...


I see I have overcomplicated the question.
There are two possible answers:

1. yes
2. no

Try to pick one.


----------



## Politico

MarcATL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
Click to expand...


Cain being black has nothing to do with it. He is like listening to paint dry.

And as far as blogs go. Many like Huffington are popular because she had millions to pump into it. In the real world you can't make money with them left or right.


----------



## elektra

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a moron or simply ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see I have overcomplicated the question.
> There are two possible answers:
> 
> 1. yes
> 2. no
> 
> Try to pick one.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the answer, you are a moron, you misinterpreted my question to you, as an answer to your question. "?" at the end of a sentence indicates a question, not an answer.

I will link to wikipedia so I do not confuse POGO further. 

Question mark - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Question mark
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Standard question mark
> The question mark is a punctuation mark that is used at the end of a sentence when asking a question.


----------



## elektra

MarcATL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
Click to expand...


You think the election of Obama was strictly partisan? Obama would of lost without Republican support. 

Other than Obama as a half black all white president depending on which color he was campaigning in front of, who has Democrat presidents appointed in positions such as Secretary of State that have been minorities? 

Colin Powell, Condoleezza Rice, hell, Republicans have more Hispanics in elected in office than the Democrats.


----------



## Synthaholic

Politico said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cain being black has nothing to do with it. He is like listening to paint dry.
> 
> And as far as blogs go. Many like Huffington are popular because she had millions to pump into it. *In the real world you can't make money with them left or right*.
Click to expand...


Did you just skip right over post #56?

Josh Marshall's TPM makes almost $900 per day.  I would take that in a second.


----------



## Synthaholic

elektra said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the election of Obama was strictly partisan? Obama would of lost without Republican support.
> 
> Other than Obama as a half black all white president depending on which color he was campaigning in front of, who has Democrat presidents appointed in positions such as Secretary of State that have been minorities?
> 
> Colin Powell, Condoleezza Rice, hell, Republicans have more Hispanics in elected in office than the Democrats.
Click to expand...

^^^ Still living in the bubble.


----------



## natstew

elektra said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. Herman Cain took Boortz's audience from 6 million to 1.5 in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the election of Obama was strictly partisan? Obama would *of* lost without Republican support.
> 
> Other than Obama as a half black all white president depending on which color he was campaigning in front of, who has Democrat presidents appointed in positions such as Secretary of State that have been minorities?
> 
> Colin Powell, Condoleezza Rice, hell, Republicans have more Hispanics in elected in office than the Democrats.
Click to expand...


correction: should be *have*


----------



## Pogo

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you a moron or simply ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see I have overcomplicated the question.
> There are two possible answers:
> 
> 1. yes
> 2. no
> 
> Try to pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, you are a moron, you misinterpreted my question to you, as an answer to your question. "?" at the end of a sentence indicates a question, not an answer.
> 
> I will link to wikipedia so I do not confuse POGO further.
> 
> Question mark - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question mark
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Standard question mark
> The question mark is a punctuation mark that is used at the end of a sentence when asking a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Let's run the original back one more time for the slooooooow....



> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB*?*



Did you catch the question mark?  Or did it zip by?

Once again, the possible answers are:

"yes" .... or
"no"

That's it.  Answering with another question is not an option.


----------



## Misty

New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there. 

But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.


----------



## Pogo

Lush Rimjob --- children's books??   

  What a concept...  let me guess what the titles would be:

"My Pet Slut"... 
"The White House Dog goes Fishing"....
" Green Eggs and Feminazis".... 
"Horton Hears a Caller with a Bone in her Nose"....


----------



## edthecynic

Misty said:


> New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there.
> 
> But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.


Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!


----------



## srlip

He's just  a blowhard, anyway. Always has been and always will be.  Why care if he's popular or not? sheesh.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> Lush Rimjob --- children's books??
> 
> What a concept...  let me guess what the titles would be:
> 
> "My Pet Slut"...
> "The White House Dog goes Fishing"....
> " Green Eggs and Feminazis"....
> "Horton Hears a Caller with a Bone in her Nose"....




Rarely does one see such an in-depth knowledge of forms of perversion.  

Even among Democrats!


----------



## PredFan

Hmm...that's funny, I could have sworn I listened to Rush today. How come he's not gone like the OP says?


----------



## HenryBHough

PredFan said:


> Hmm...that's funny, I could have sworn I listened to Rush today. How come he's not gone like the OP says?



Wishful thinking.

If wishes were horses then beggars would love wishes even more than they love Obama.  What a grand opportunity with somebody having a name lke Rufus Rastus Wishes to run for president.  Hmmmmmm.....would Hillary go for a gender-bender operation and name change to pick up that much advantage?


----------



## Politico

Synthaholic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cain being black has nothing to do with it. He is like listening to paint dry.
> 
> And as far as blogs go. Many like Huffington are popular because she had millions to pump into it. *In the real world you can't make money with them left or right*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just skip right over post #56?
> 
> Josh Marshall's TPM makes almost $900 per day.  I would take that in a second.
Click to expand...


Again another rich guy. Case and point.


----------



## elektra

Pogo said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see I have overcomplicated the question.
> There are two possible answers:
> 
> 1. yes
> 2. no
> 
> Try to pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, you are a moron, you misinterpreted my question to you, as an answer to your question. "?" at the end of a sentence indicates a question, not an answer.
> 
> I will link to wikipedia so I do not confuse POGO further.
> 
> Question mark - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's run the original back one more time for the slooooooow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB*?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you catch the question mark?  Or did it zip by?
> 
> Once again, the possible answers are:
> 
> "yes" .... or
> "no"
> 
> That's it.  Answering with another question is not an option.
Click to expand...


moron says what?


----------



## tinydancer

Rush's demise? Didn't all of you lefties tell us Palin's 15 minutes of fame was up in 2008?


----------



## blastoff

C'mon, Rush fans, don't be in denial.  Rush is on his way out and he's going to be replaced, according to JoeB, by Huckabee, whom he claimes is being 'groomed' as the replacement.


----------



## srlip

so what? Like I said, rush always was nothing but a blowhard


----------



## bedowin62

when will the loser Left stop making fools of themselves ranting bout people they try to dismiss as "blowhards" or whatever out of the other side of their mouths?


----------



## Katzndogz

tinydancer said:


> Rush's demise? Didn't all of you lefties tell us Palin's 15 minutes of fame was up in 2008?



Rush ' s ratings collapse at least once a year.  Any moment now Hannity and O'Reilly will be off the air.  Megan Kelly was fired after just a few days on the show.

The lies keep coming.  They never stop.


----------



## tinydancer

Katzndogz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush's demise? Didn't all of you lefties tell us Palin's 15 minutes of fame was up in 2008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush ' s ratings collapse at least once a year.  Any moment now Hannity and O'Reilly will be off the air.  Megan Kelly was fired after just a few days on the show.
> 
> The lies keep coming.  They never stop.
Click to expand...


I've lost track of how many times Rush has risen from his radio grave.


----------



## Misty

edthecynic said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there.
> 
> But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!
Click to expand...


He gave 15,000 of them to schools and he didn't have to buy them. So they don't count. 

Children will learn the real truth not the liberal lies we've all been fed for years. It's brilliant.


----------



## Misty

blastoff said:


> C'mon, Rush fans, don't be in denial.  Rush is on his way out and he's going to be replaced, according to JoeB, by Huckabee, whom he claimes is being 'groomed' as the replacement.



Rush will only be replaced when he is dead. He is just getting started.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives such as Hitler, Stalin, Mao and modern Liberals don't allow dissenting opinions. Given half the chance, a true Progressive US Government would ban Rush from the airwaves


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lush Rimjob --- children's books??
> 
> What a concept...  let me guess what the titles would be:
> 
> "My Pet Slut"...
> "The White House Dog goes Fishing"....
> " Green Eggs and Feminazis"....
> "Horton Hears a Caller with a Bone in her Nose"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely does one see such an in-depth knowledge of forms of perversion.
> 
> Even among Democrats!
Click to expand...


All entirely based on Lush Rants.

Secret answer decoder ring sez:
1- Sandra Fluke
2- Chelsea Clinton
3- women's rights
4- "take that bone out of your nose and call me back" -- Rimjob to apparently black female caller

Didn't know Rimjob was a Democrat though.  Ya learn sump'm every day.


Millie Henry's mired in hero worship, can't stand the heat:



			
				HenryBHough said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -1586 reputation points from HenryBHough.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> perv much?
> 
> Regards,
> HenryBHough
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



Last neg I believe was for showing him a picture of WBAI's transmitter, of which he was similarly clueless.

Better stick to your Tiger Beat fan mags, Millie.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives such as Hitler, Stalin, Mao and modern Liberals don't allow dissenting opinions. Given half the chance, a true Progressive US Government would ban Rush from the airwaves



Link?


----------



## Pogo

elektra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, you are a moron, you misinterpreted my question to you, as an answer to your question. "?" at the end of a sentence indicates a question, not an answer.
> 
> I will link to wikipedia so I do not confuse POGO further.
> 
> Question mark - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's run the original back one more time for the slooooooow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you buying or selling ad time on KEIB*?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you catch the question mark?  Or did it zip by?
> 
> Once again, the possible answers are:
> 
> "yes" .... or
> "no"
> 
> That's it.  Answering with another question is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> moron says what?
Click to expand...




Let's cut to the chase, since a simple single-sentence question is beyond your reach.

If you buy or sell ad time on the radio station (that you brought up), then you have an interest in its ratings, because they determine how much you pay/charge for that time.
If you _don't_ buy or sell ad time, those ratings are entirely irrelevant.  To anything.

Get an adult to explain that complex factoid to you.  Preferably half an hour after Nurse Ratchet brings your meds.


----------



## edthecynic

Misty said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there.
> 
> But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He gave 15,000 of them to schools and *he didn't have to buy them*. So they don't count.
> 
> Children will learn the real truth not the liberal lies we've all been fed for years. It's brilliant.
Click to expand...

Prove it!


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there.
> 
> But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York and Los Angeles are the two most liberal areas of the country. It's not shocking that his ratings would be low there.
> 
> But his two children's books have been on the best seller list so I think rush is doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only because your MessiahRushie bought tens of thousands HIMSELF to give away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.
Click to expand...



Given that you have never missed even one of his broadcasts we really should accept your information as genuine.


----------



## Papageorgio

Limbaugh will always have a show because liberals can't get enough of listening to him.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you have never missed even one of his broadcasts we really should accept your information as genuine.
Click to expand...

Well, someone has to point out how his lies contradict themselves from one day to the next because you mindless drones never remember what hes says the minute after he says it. So if you skulls of mush can't remember what he says from one minute to the next, how can they remember what he says from one day to the next.

For example, for years he has claimed he has no health insurance and always pays out of pocket for his medical needs. He has told this lie over and over and used the lie to encourage young people not to get insurance because of the Obamacare mandate. But only today he slipped and admitted he has *mandatory health insurance exams* in order to boast that, in spite of all the fat he eats, the mandatory exams show his cholesterol levels are normal.

October 01, 2013
RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*

May 07, 2014
RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*, the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.  They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa, my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only slightly elevated. 

February 10, 2012
BEGIN TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: Jerry on Long Island in New York, welcome to the EIB Network.  Hello, sir.
CALLER:  Rush, mega, mega dittos from New York.  Thank you for taking my call.  It's a thrill to be speaking to you.
RUSH:  Thank you, sir, very much.
CALLER:  A huge thrill. Thank you very much.
RUSH:  You bet.

CALLER:  I was telling Snerdley, *your opening monologues are usually amazing but this morning's was brilliant, and I think it should be distributed to every high school student in this country. Because it was absolutely conservatism on parade this morning*, and if our candidates could talk anywhere near what you said this morning, it would be a landslide in November, don't you think?

RUSH:  *You know, I've forgotten what I said. * I thought I opened up talking about the Obama Health and Human Services, the abortion thing. What did I say that...? I'm not denying it was great.  I just don't remember it.

CALLER:  I was never really prompted to call anybody. *When I heard it I just thought, "This was conservatism." * Everything you said, Rush. Just... *I don't know what you said,* but it was just conservatism.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you have never missed even one of his broadcasts we really should accept your information as genuine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, someone has to point out how his lies contradict themselves from one day to the next because you mindless drones never remember what hes says the minute after he says it. So if you skulls of mush can't remember what he says from one minute to the next, how can they remember what he says from one day to the next.
> 
> For example, for years he has claimed he has no health insurance and always pays out of pocket for his medical needs. He has told this lie over and over and used the lie to encourage young people not to get insurance because of the Obamacare mandate. But only today he slipped and admitted he has *mandatory health insurance exams* in order to boast that, in spite of all the fat he eats, the mandatory exams show his cholesterol levels are normal.
> 
> October 01, 2013
> RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*
> 
> May 07, 2014
> RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*, the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.  They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa, my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only slightly elevated.
> 
> February 10, 2012
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Jerry on Long Island in New York, welcome to the EIB Network.  Hello, sir.
> CALLER:  Rush, mega, mega dittos from New York.  Thank you for taking my call.  It's a thrill to be speaking to you.
> RUSH:  Thank you, sir, very much.
> CALLER:  A huge thrill. Thank you very much.
> RUSH:  You bet.
> 
> CALLER:  I was telling Snerdley, *your opening monologues are usually amazing but this morning's was brilliant, and I think it should be distributed to every high school student in this country. Because it was absolutely conservatism on parade this morning*, and if our candidates could talk anywhere near what you said this morning, it would be a landslide in November, don't you think?
> 
> RUSH:  *You know, I've forgotten what I said. * I thought I opened up talking about the Obama Health and Human Services, the abortion thing. What did I say that...? I'm not denying it was great.  I just don't remember it.
> 
> CALLER:  I was never really prompted to call anybody. *When I heard it I just thought, "This was conservatism." * Everything you said, Rush. Just... *I don't know what you said,* but it was just conservatism.
Click to expand...


I don't care what he says, I don't listen to him, it is only liberals that listen and drone on about him. why does the left care what an entertainer says. More liberals love the entertainers and the BS, Rush Limbaugh and Jon Stewart. You give them both way to much credit.


----------



## whitehall

What exactly does "a state of complete collapse" mean in the liberal mind? I would venture to say the Obama administration is in a "state of complete collapse" while Rush continues to do three hours a day of what he does best.


----------



## edthecynic

whitehall said:


> What exactly does "a state of complete collapse" mean in the liberal mind? I would venture to say the Obama administration is in a "state of complete collapse" while *Rush continues to do three hours a day of what he does best*.


Lie!


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "a state of complete collapse" mean in the liberal mind? I would venture to say the Obama administration is in a "state of complete collapse" while *Rush continues to do three hours a day of what he does best*.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
Click to expand...


Wow! What a great comeback, I bet you thought long and hard before posting that gem.


----------



## whitehall

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "a state of complete collapse" mean in the liberal mind? I would venture to say the Obama administration is in a "state of complete collapse" while *Rush continues to do three hours a day of what he does best*.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
Click to expand...


Brilliant come back. I guess the left wing blog sites are closed so we will have to wait until tomorrow for lefties to come up with more than a single word.


----------



## edthecynic

whitehall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does "a state of complete collapse" mean in the liberal mind? I would venture to say the Obama administration is in a "state of complete collapse" while *Rush continues to do three hours a day of what he does best*.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant come back. I guess the left wing blog sites are closed so we will have to wait until tomorrow for lefties to come up with more than a single word.
Click to expand...

I already posted a whopper, you must have missed it.

To refresh your memory:

October 01, 2013
RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*

May 07, 2014
RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I  am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my  correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*,  the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they  do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And  because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.   They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER  right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa,  my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only  slightly elevated.


----------



## Mac1958

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant come back. I guess the left wing blog sites are closed so we will have to wait until tomorrow for lefties to come up with more than a single word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted a whopper, you must have missed it.
> 
> To refresh your memory:
> 
> October 01, 2013
> RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*
> 
> May 07, 2014
> RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I  am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my  correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*,  the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they  do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And  because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.   They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER  right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa,  my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only  slightly elevated.
Click to expand...



Just checked his website, and he did say that:

Like Junk Science on the Climate, Saturated-Fat Fearmongering Has Been Exposed as Baseless - The Rush Limbaugh Show

.


----------



## thanatos144

edthecynic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant come back. I guess the left wing blog sites are closed so we will have to wait until tomorrow for lefties to come up with more than a single word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted a whopper, you must have missed it.
> 
> To refresh your memory:
> 
> October 01, 2013
> RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*
> 
> May 07, 2014
> RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I  am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my  correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*,  the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they  do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And  because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.   They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER  right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa,  my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only  slightly elevated.
Click to expand...

You are precisely the type of person that he is speaking to when he says such things......What makes it even more funny is you didn't even listen to the show. You get these sound bites from sites. You never cease to be less gullible do you?


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Given that* you have never missed even one of his broadcasts* we really should accept your information as genuine.
Click to expand...




thanatos144 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant come back. I guess the left wing blog sites are closed so we will have to wait until tomorrow for lefties to come up with more than a single word.
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted a whopper, you must have missed it.
> 
> To refresh your memory:
> 
> October 01, 2013
> RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*
> 
> May 07, 2014
> RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I  am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my  correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*,  the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they  do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And  because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.   They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER  right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa,  my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only  slightly elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are precisely the type of person that he is speaking to when he says such things......What makes it even more funny is *you didn't even listen to the show. You get these sound bites from sites.* You never cease to be less gullible do you?
Click to expand...

Typical DittoTards, I'm attacked for both listening and not listening in the same thread!!!

Why don't you link to the "sites" I got my quotes from!!!!!
You won't because I got them from your MessiahRushie's own transcripts.


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has boasted about it many times on his hate radio program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that* you have never missed even one of his broadcasts* we really should accept your information as genuine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted a whopper, you must have missed it.
> 
> To refresh your memory:
> 
> October 01, 2013
> RUSH:  Gee, I wonder if my auto insurance would come down *if I went out and got health insurance.  'Cause I don't have any.*
> 
> May 07, 2014
> RUSH: Can I tell you a short little story?  I've told you this before.  I  am a man of substance.  I am over what the actuarial tables say is my  correct weight, and I eat all this stuff.  And* every time I go in for mandated insurance policy health checkups*,  the doctors, they take the blood and they do the triglycerides and they  do the cholesterol, the good and the bad, they do all of that.  And  because even what they believe, my readings should be off the charts.   They think they need to have a stretcher nearby to get me to the ER  right after doing their tests.  Then the tests come back and say, whoa,  my cholesterol's below normal, good and bad.  Triglycerides only  slightly elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are precisely the type of person that he is speaking to when he says such things......What makes it even more funny is *you didn't even listen to the show. You get these sound bites from sites.* You never cease to be less gullible do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical DittoTards, I'm attacked for both listening and not listening in the same thread!!!
> 
> Why don't you link to the "sites" I got my quotes from!!!!!
> You won't because I got them from your MessiahRushie's own transcripts.
Click to expand...


I see I'm not the only one to notice that the same wags seem to paint anyone who dares criticize His Blobness as "trying to censor him" while simultaneously crowing "you guys are the only ones who listen to him".

Having it both ways: priceless.


----------



## bedowin62

"We have met the enemy and he is lib"


Pogo


----------



## bedowin62

i will never attack a left-wing idiot for watching or listening to right wing radio or tv; no wonder they're #1 in many markets!!


lol


----------



## Pogo

bedowin62 said:


> "We have met the enemy and he is lib"
> 
> 
> Pogo



That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever in any plane of existence anywhere, Bedwetter.


----------



## PredFan

Yup! Any minute now Rush will be gone....wait for it.....wait for it.....


----------



## edthecynic

Notice the DittoTards can't deny that their MessiahRushie lied about not having health insurance after encouraging the suckers in his audience to remain uninsured like him, nor can they link to any other site that nailed him on that lie!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

What sort of weird fixation leads anyone to read transcripts of radio programs?  I mean, even the most worshipful devotion to a personality is understandable - without that Jim Jones would be an unknown today.  But these crazed libs are spending way too much time downloading and sounding out the words of all those transcripts!

Maybe we could pass the hat and buy 'em some Kool-Aid?


----------



## Pogo

More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?


----------



## tinydancer

Cripes this stupid thread is still rolling? The idiot who wrote the original article has already been blown out of the water as having lied errr mislead in his blog piece.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?



One who is capitalist clean to the core!

Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
Click to expand...


Not "capitalist".... what was his term....

_"confiscatory"._  That was it.  Exactly the adjective for one who believes it really is all about Numero Uno.  Goes with the Viagra and the Dominican hookers.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "capitalist".... what was his term....
> 
> _"confiscatory"._  That was it.  Exactly the adjective for one who believes it really is all about Numero Uno.  Goes with the Viagra and the Dominican hookers.
Click to expand...


The hookers who give you the little blue pills so, in your boredom, you won't accidentally roll out of bed?


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not "capitalist".... what was his term....
> 
> _"confiscatory"._  That was it.  Exactly the adjective for one who believes it really is all about Numero Uno.  Goes with the Viagra and the Dominican hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hookers who give you the little blue pills so, in your boredom, you won't accidentally roll out of bed?
Click to expand...


No actually I've never been to Hispaniola.  Why I've never even been arrested at an airport.
Even worse, I've actually studied history.  

Suffice to say with that triple threat I'll never get that Romney-network talk show slot, let alone a gold RE-20.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "capitalist".... what was his term....
> 
> _"confiscatory"._  That was it.  Exactly the adjective for one who believes it really is all about Numero Uno.  Goes with the Viagra and the Dominican hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hookers who give you the little blue pills so, in your boredom, you won't accidentally roll out of bed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually I've never been to Hispaniola.  Why I've never even been arrested at an airport.
> Even worse, I've actually studied history.
> 
> Suffice to say with that triple threat I'll never get that Romney-network talk show slot, let alone a gold RE-20.
Click to expand...



No Dominicans in your gated white-bread community?  How racist!

RE-20?  Gold plated?  Really?  Wherever did you see such a thing?


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> *Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts* (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
Click to expand...

Only dumb DittoTards pay for access to your MessiahRushie's lies. For anyone with a brain they are free.


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that --- what sort of egomaniacal narcissist transcribes his own programs that the unwashed may be washed in the blood of His InCyst-ent primordial pseudowisdommery?  Why, such an ego would have to be some cigar-chomping misogynist who compares itself to God, would it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> *Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts* (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only dumb DittoTards pay for access to your MessiahRushie's lies. For anyone with a brain they are free.
Click to expand...



We knew Democrats lie.

But unusual to see one cop to theft.

Probably should not be surprising, tho.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> One who is capitalist clean to the core!
> 
> *Those fixated libs PAY for those transcripts* (unless they've figured out to steal them or get some kinda Obamagrant)!  There's gold in them thar ills!
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumb DittoTards pay for access to your MessiahRushie's lies. For anyone with a brain they are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew Democrats lie.
> 
> But unusual to see one cop to theft.
> 
> Probably should not be surprising, tho.
Click to expand...

We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!! 

Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumb DittoTards pay for access to your MessiahRushie's lies. For anyone with a brain they are free.
> 
> 
> 
> We knew Democrats lie.
> 
> But unusual to see one cop to theft.
> 
> Probably should not be surprising, tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!!
> 
> Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).
Click to expand...


Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> We knew Democrats lie.
> 
> But unusual to see one cop to theft.
> 
> Probably should not be surprising, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!!
> 
> Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...

Notice when I nail their MessiahRushie in a lie they can't deny, they either attack me personally or deny ever listening to him or both.

Now yesterday when the results in NC went against the Tea Bag Brotherhood candidate, Griffin, who was endorsed by Palin and the local TP, he simply declared the GOP Establishment supported winner, Walter Jones, as the TP supported candidate and Griffin as the GOP Establishment supported candidate, and then claimed a huge victory for the TP. 

*The Tea Party is Far from Dead -- in North Carolina or Anywhere Else*

May 08, 2014
RUSH: There happened to be another election in North Carolina on Tuesday that  is far more representative than the Senate race was.  And that was North  Carolina Third District, where the incumbent is a Republican, Walter  Jones.  The Democrats and the establishment types in the Republican  Party went in there, there was a combined one million dollars spent on a  single district race to get rid of the 20-year incumbent, Walter Jones,  and they failed.  And that is the true indicator of the strength of the  Tea Party and of, I would say, the weakness of the establishment...And I'll guarantee you Walter Jones was supported by Tea Party voters, and he won.

Sarah Palin endorses Taylor Griffin for Congress

April 29, 2014 by taylorgriffin 
*I  consider Governor Palin to be the epitome of a principled conservative  and her endorsement reinforces my message that I will give Eastern North  Carolina the conservative representation we deserve.*​ _Taylor Griffin  Republican Candidate for Congress_​ Taylor Griffins congressional campaign got a big endorsement today  from an old friend. Former Alaska Governor and Republican Vice  Presidential nominee Sarah Palin and her husband Todd Palin endorsed  Griffins run for the Republican nomination in North Carolinas 3rd  Congressional District. Griffin worked with Gov. Palin and Todd in 2008  during Palins Vice Presidential campaign.
 I am incredibly honored to receive the endorsement of Governor Sarah  and Todd Palin. I consider Governor Palin to be the epitome of a  principled conservative and her endorsement reinforces my message that I  will give Eastern North Carolina the conservative representation we  deserve. Griffin said after receiving the news of the endorsement.
Griffin also added the endorsement carries with it a great responsibility.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!!
> 
> Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice when I nail their MessiahRushie in a lie they can't deny, they either attack me personally or deny ever listening to him or both.
> 
> Now yesterday when the results in NC went against the Tea Bag Brotherhood candidate, Griffin, who was endorsed by Palin and the local TP, he simply declared the GOP Establishment supported winner, Walter Jones, as the TP supported candidate and Griffin as the GOP Establishment supported candidate, and then claimed a huge victory for the TP.
> 
> *The Tea Party is Far from Dead -- in North Carolina or Anywhere Else*
> 
> May 08, 2014
> RUSH: There happened to be another election in North Carolina on Tuesday that  is far more representative than the Senate race was.  And that was North  Carolina Third District, where the incumbent is a Republican, Walter  Jones.  The Democrats and the establishment types in the Republican  Party went in there, there was a combined one million dollars spent on a  single district race to get rid of the 20-year incumbent, Walter Jones,  and they failed.  And that is the true indicator of the strength of the  Tea Party and of, I would say, the weakness of the establishment...And I'll guarantee you Walter Jones was supported by Tea Party voters, and he won.
> 
> Sarah Palin endorses Taylor Griffin for Congress
> 
> April 29, 2014 by taylorgriffin
> *I  consider Governor Palin to be the epitome of a principled conservative  and her endorsement reinforces my message that I will give Eastern North  Carolina the conservative representation we deserve.*​ _Taylor Griffin  Republican Candidate for Congress_​ Taylor Griffins congressional campaign got a big endorsement today  from an old friend. Former Alaska Governor and Republican Vice  Presidential nominee Sarah Palin and her husband Todd Palin endorsed  Griffins run for the Republican nomination in North Carolinas 3rd  Congressional District. Griffin worked with Gov. Palin and Todd in 2008  during Palins Vice Presidential campaign.
> I am incredibly honored to receive the endorsement of Governor Sarah  and Todd Palin. I consider Governor Palin to be the epitome of a  principled conservative and her endorsement reinforces my message that I  will give Eastern North Carolina the conservative representation we  deserve. Griffin said after receiving the news of the endorsement.
> Griffin also added the endorsement carries with it a great responsibility.
Click to expand...


If you can't answer my question, just say you can't answer my question. I really don't care about what Rush or Palin has to say about a candidate in a primary in NC. 

Your avoidance of my question speaks volumes.


----------



## HenryBHough

Papageorgio said:


> ......... I really don't care about what Rush or Palin has to say about a candidate in a primary in NC.
> 
> Your avoidance of my question speaks volumes.




Your careful attention to Mr. Limbaugh and Ms. Palin speaks volumes of how you spend your time instead of playing outdoors with the other children.


----------



## Papageorgio

HenryBHough said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......... I really don't care about what Rush or Palin has to say about a candidate in a primary in NC.
> 
> Your avoidance of my question speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your careful attention to Mr. Limbaugh and Ms. Palin speaks volumes of how you spend your time instead of playing outdoors with the other children.
Click to expand...


According to some of these Demonuts, Rush and Palin are the only ones who opinions count. I find it crazy how much these nuts seem to think we care or agree with their opinion or even listen to them. 

I used to listen to Rush in the 90's, I think Palin is okay, however I don't put anymore stock into what they say than anyone else. I may agree with them more but geesh. 

Reading 15 hour transcripts of shows every week to find one flaw? 
Hang on every endorsement or word Palin utters? 

The libs are just nuts.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> We knew Democrats lie.
> 
> But unusual to see one cop to theft.
> 
> Probably should not be surprising, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!!
> 
> Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


Dood, that's a lot of posts to say you care enough to say you don't care... normal people who genuinely don't care post something more along these lines:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



You have a problem with other people talking then?  Do you also go from house to house in your neighborhood to tell people "shut up - what you're talking about is nuts"?


----------



## bedowin62

rush is better than you; smarter than you; more successful; and doesnt care what you think of him.


----------



## Pogo

bedowin62 said:


> rush is better than you; smarter than you; more successful; and doesnt care what you think of him.



Hero worship: first requirement of successful sycophancy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "capitalist".... what was his term....
> 
> _"confiscatory"._  That was it.  Exactly the adjective for one who believes it really is all about Numero Uno.  Goes with the Viagra and the Dominican hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hookers who give you the little blue pills so, in your boredom, you won't accidentally roll out of bed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually I've never been to Hispaniola.  Why *I've never even been arrested at an airport*.
> Even worse, I've actually studied history.
> 
> Suffice to say with that triple threat I'll never get that Romney-network talk show slot, let alone a gold RE-20.
Click to expand...


I have come pretty close to it. Suffice to say I'm not going back to Tunisia any time soon.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We knew DittoTards are stupid, but believing that going to a free website is "theft" is beyond brainless!!!
> 
> Notice how the Right always starts with a false premise (paying for free transcripts) and then project asinine conclusions upon it (Dems are lying thieves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dood, that's a lot of posts to say you care enough to say you don't care... normal people who genuinely don't care post something more along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


^^^^^ Typical Pogo post. Lots of nothing.


----------



## Esmeralda

bedowin62 said:


> rush is better than you; smarter than you; more successful; and doesnt care what you think of him.



Limbaugh is a crafty manipulator.  He is definitely not particularly smart in the sense of intellectually intelligent. He is a propagandist and a brainwasher: that isn't intellectual intelligence; it is crafty, animalistic intelligence.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell has time to read through 15 hours of transcripts? The left is insane, I don't care to listen to him, I don't need to read him, I don't care what he says, Jon Stewart, Rush Limbaugh, David Letterman and on and on, they are all paid entertainers, I don't take any of them seriously. Why do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, that's a lot of posts to say you care enough to say you don't care... normal people who genuinely don't care post something more along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You have a problem with other people talking then? Do you also go from house to house in your neighborhood to tell people "shut up - what you're talking about is nuts"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Typical Pogo post. Lots of nothing.
Click to expand...


It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.

You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.

Ten.

Know how many posts those who really don't care have?

Zero.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, that's a lot of posts to say you care enough to say you don't care... normal people who genuinely don't care post something more along these lines:
> 
> *You have a problem with other people talking then? Do you also go from house to house in your neighborhood to tell people "shut up - what you're talking about is nuts"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Typical Pogo post. Lots of nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.
> 
> You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Know how many posts those who really don't care have?
> 
> Zero.
Click to expand...


I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript. Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.

Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?

And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.

I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Typical Pogo post. Lots of nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.
> 
> You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Know how many posts those who really don't care have?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript. Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.
> 
> Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?
> 
> And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.
> 
> I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.
Click to expand...


So why have you expended eleven posts worrying about what _other people_ talk about?  It's their business, isn't it?

Says a lot about who it is that wants to control dialogue.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.
> 
> You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Know how many posts those who really don't care have?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript. Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.
> 
> Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?
> 
> And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.
> 
> I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why have you expended eleven posts worrying about what _other people_ talk about?  It's their business, isn't it?
> 
> Says a lot about who it is that wants to control dialogue.
Click to expand...


and you have expanded to 19,773 posts where you have said nothing.

I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.

Enjoy the rest of your day lady.


----------



## initforme

He is strong and well.   What I have learned from listening to him is that people like teachers, firemen, police are way overpaid and people making billions are not.   The attack on those that work for society and that they make too much money is truly mind boggling.   Then again there are some things I do agree with him on.   In the end he is controversial because that is how he makes all his millions.  If he never said anything charged he wouldn't survive long in the business.


----------



## DriftingSand

Huh!  Really?  Here are the ratings as of May (that's this month) 2014:







The Top Talk Radio Audiences : TALKERS.COM


----------



## DriftingSand

Note that Al Sharpton is at the bottom of the list.  Hahahahaha


----------



## DriftingSand

Political Junky said:


> Right Wing radio and Fox depend on the elderly, as does racism.



Obama isn't that old and most of his racist audience are very young.  Would you like to re-word your hypothesis?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Typical Pogo post. Lots of nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.
> 
> You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Know how many posts those who really don't care have?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript.* Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.*
> 
> Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?
> 
> And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.
> 
> I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.
Click to expand...

Actually, the Right-wing DittoTards pay him MONEY for access to his free transcripts and to watch him lie on the DittoTard-cam. Aeveral on this board, like Crusader Frank and Mr T, have admitted to paying him money for 24/7 access.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an illustration.  And only becomes "nothing" when you edit out the point, which I put back in bold.
> 
> You've got ten (10) posts in this thread for apparently no other purpose than to say you don't listen to Limblob and don't care.
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Know how many posts those who really don't care have?
> 
> Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript.* Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.*
> 
> Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?
> 
> And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.
> 
> I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the Right-wing DittoTards pay him MONEY for access to his free transcripts and to watch him lie on the DittoTard-cam. Aeveral on this board, like Crusader Frank and Mr T, have admitted to paying him money for 24/7 access.
Click to expand...


And you still fail to answer the question, which shows what an tard you are.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## edthecynic

DriftingSand said:


> Huh!  Really?  Here are the ratings as of May (that's this month) 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences : TALKERS.COM


Last month it was half a million more!!


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't care what he says, my fascination is those that read and listen and quote him every day. The left spends tons of time listening to his every show, reading his every transcript.* Does anyone on the right do that? NO, we have lives.*
> 
> Why so much attention for a guy that has less than 5% of the population listening to him?
> 
> And Palin? Really, she would not have any following if the leftwingnuts ignored her.
> 
> I keep asking the lefties and you have nothing, no answers, just like your blank post.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Right-wing DittoTards pay him MONEY for access to his free transcripts and to watch him lie on the DittoTard-cam. Aeveral on this board, like Crusader Frank and Mr T, have admitted to paying him money for 24/7 access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still fail to answer the question, which shows what an tard you are.
Click to expand...


You've got over a dozen posts all claiming nothing more than not being interested; who exactly owes you an answer?  How does ignoring you make somebody "an tard"?

If you're not interested, _*find another thread*_.  Ain't rocket surgery.  What other people talk about is their business.  You'll just have to find a way to accept that. 
Damn control freak.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the Right-wing DittoTards pay him MONEY for access to his free transcripts and to watch him lie on the DittoTard-cam. Aeveral on this board, like Crusader Frank and Mr T, have admitted to paying him money for 24/7 access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you still fail to answer the question, which shows what an tard you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got over a dozen posts all claiming nothing more than not being interested; who exactly owes you an answer?  How does ignoring you make somebody "an tard"?
> 
> If you're not interested, _*find another thread*_.  Ain't rocket surgery.  What other people talk about is their business.  You'll just have to find a way to accept that.
> Damn control freak.
Click to expand...


19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you still fail to answer the question, which shows what an tard you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got over a dozen posts all claiming nothing more than not being interested; who exactly owes you an answer?  How does ignoring you make somebody "an tard"?
> 
> If you're not interested, _*find another thread*_.  Ain't rocket surgery.  What other people talk about is their business.  You'll just have to find a way to accept that.
> Damn control freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.
Click to expand...


You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?  

Exactly.  Control freak.  And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior?





Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why have you expended eleven posts worrying about what _other people_ talk about?  It's their business, isn't it?
> 
> Says a lot about who it is that wants to control dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have expanded to *19,773* posts where you have said nothing.
> 
> I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day lady.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?

Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got over a dozen posts all claiming nothing more than not being interested; who exactly owes you an answer?  How does ignoring you make somebody "an tard"?
> 
> If you're not interested, _*find another thread*_.  Ain't rocket surgery.  What other people talk about is their business.  You'll just have to find a way to accept that.
> Damn control freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why have you expended eleven posts worrying about what _other people_ talk about?  It's their business, isn't it?
> 
> Says a lot about who it is that wants to control dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you have expanded to *19,773* posts where you have said nothing.
> 
> I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
Click to expand...


I think most women as bright and intelligent, you lady, I find a bore and very dimwitted freak.


----------



## HenryBHough

Finally tracked it down!

Those trumpeting the demise of Mr. Limbaugh heard it on Air America!

Old recordings of the now-defunct Air America they somehow managed to get recorded and are now looping on their 8-track stereo players!  Every day they hear how Limbaugh ratings are getting worse and worse.  Over and over and over and.......

But, hey, they're happy and they're not out kicking cats or running over dogs.  May God forbid they manage to get those 8-tracks to play in any vehicle!


----------



## DriftingSand

Esmeralda said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rush is better than you; smarter than you; more successful; and doesnt care what you think of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is a crafty manipulator.  He is definitely not particularly smart in the sense of intellectually intelligent. He is a propagandist and a brainwasher: that isn't intellectual intelligence; it is crafty, animalistic intelligence.
Click to expand...


^^^LOL. Classic "intelligence" in action^^^

How many "intelligent animals" can you list that are "propagandists?"  My gosh -- where's the turnip truck?  They dropped something.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Finally tracked it down!
> 
> Those trumpeting the demise of Mr. Limbaugh heard it on Air America!
> 
> Old recordings of the now-defunct Air America they somehow managed to get recorded and are now looping on their 8-track stereo players!  Every day they hear how Limbaugh ratings are getting worse and worse.  Over and over and over and.......
> 
> But, hey, they're happy and they're not out kicking cats or running over dogs.  May God forbid they manage to get those 8-tracks to play in any vehicle!



An 8-track already IS a loop.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Pogo

DriftingSand said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rush is better than you; smarter than you; more successful; and doesnt care what you think of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is a crafty manipulator.  He is definitely not particularly smart in the sense of intellectually intelligent. He is a propagandist and a brainwasher: that isn't intellectual intelligence; it is crafty, animalistic intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^LOL. Classic "intelligence" in action^^^
> 
> How many "intelligent animals" can you list that are "propagandists?"  My gosh -- where's the turnip truck?  They dropped something.
Click to expand...


She said "animal_istic_".  Noun; adjective -- know the difference.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> An 8-track already IS a loop.
> 
> Just sayin'.




Thank you for having confessed that you're exactly what I described.  I'm sure you can patch up the tape when it breaks but if you keep playing it hour after hour the oxide will all wear off and you'll be left with naught but a pile of powder and a broken heart.


----------



## DriftingSand

Pogo said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is a crafty manipulator.  He is definitely not particularly smart in the sense of intellectually intelligent. He is a propagandist and a brainwasher: that isn't intellectual intelligence; it is crafty, animalistic intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^LOL. Classic "intelligence" in action^^^
> 
> How many "intelligent animals" can you list that are "propagandists?"  My gosh -- where's the turnip truck?  They dropped something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said "animal_istic_".  Noun; adjective -- know the difference.
Click to expand...


Look up "animalistic." It's means "animal like" or in the "form of an animal."  Do you know of any animals that are manipulators or propagandists?  I guarantee you that if Bush or Palin had said something like that it would be front page news.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 8-track already IS a loop.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having confessed that you're exactly what I described.  I'm sure you can patch up the tape when it breaks but if you keep playing it hour after hour the oxide will all wear off and you'll be left with naught but a pile of powder and a broken heart.
Click to expand...


An hour huh?  Riiiight, that's why carts were used in the studio for half a century..


----------



## Pogo

DriftingSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^LOL. Classic "intelligence" in action^^^
> 
> How many "intelligent animals" can you list that are "propagandists?"  My gosh -- where's the turnip truck?  They dropped something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "animal_istic_".  Noun; adjective -- know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up "animalistic." It's means "animal like" or in the "form of an animal."  Do you know of any animals that are manipulators or propagandists?  I guarantee you that if Bush or Palin had said something like that it would be front page news.
Click to expand...


"Animalistic" was not placed to modify "propaganda".  It was placed to modify "intelligence".  Reading comprehension.


----------



## DriftingSand

Pogo said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said "animal_istic_".  Noun; adjective -- know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up "animalistic." It's means "animal like" or in the "form of an animal."  Do you know of any animals that are manipulators or propagandists?  I guarantee you that if Bush or Palin had said something like that it would be front page news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Animalistic" was not placed to modify "propaganda".  It was placed to modify "intelligence".  Reading comprehension.
Click to expand...


And yet when the entire statement is read in context the point trying to be made is that Limbaugh uses his "animalistic intelligence" to "manipulate" and "propagandize."  It's really, really, really simple.


----------



## DriftingSand

I haven't listened to Limbaugh for several years but thanks to this thread I'm going to set my radio and start listening to him again.  Thanks OP.


----------



## Pogo

You do that.  You'll remember why you stopped.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 8-track already IS a loop.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having confessed that you're exactly what I described.  I'm sure you can patch up the tape when it breaks but if you keep playing it hour after hour the oxide will all wear off and you'll be left with naught but a pile of powder and a broken heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An hour huh?  Riiiight, that's why carts were used in the studio for half a century..
Click to expand...


What part of hour after hour do you fail to comprehend?  It means many, many hours, like all of your waking hours day after day after day.  

Now, junior, do you have any idea what a Cousineau cartridge might be?


----------



## Pogo

I know people at Fidelipac.  I can get you a deal on odd sizes if you play your cards right...


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> I know people at Fidelipac.  I can get you a deal on odd sizes if you play your cards right...



So you never heard of either a Cousineau or McKenzie cartridge - and you claim to have been anything other than a hobbyist Radio Moscow listener.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Pogo

Oh Millie please, I've been around tape since I was three and made my first recording at age 6.  I know McKenzie but I cut my teeth in Philly -- Fidelipac's back yard, so that's what we used  When I need stingers these days I use a DigiCart.  Way quick.

Saw one station using Minidiscs 

I still have my trusty Fidelipac bulker.  It comes in handy for uh, 'adjusting' the magnetic stripe on my driver's license when I get a new one.


----------



## Papageorgio

DriftingSand said:


> I haven't listened to Limbaugh for several years but thanks to this thread I'm going to set my radio and start listening to him again.  Thanks OP.



And then next year you can read another thread on how Rush is fading and how it is the end of conservative radio.  

Liberals are so predictable and wrong.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> Oh Millie please, I've been around tape since I was three and made my first recording at age 6.  I know McKenzie but I cut my teeth in Philly -- Fidelipac's back yard, so that's what we used  When I need stingers these days I use a DigiCart.  Way quick.
> 
> Saw one station using Minidiscs
> 
> I still have my trusty Fidelipac bulker.  It comes in handy for uh, 'adjusting' the magnetic stripe on my driver's license when I get a new one.




And beware the bulk erasers that RCA made (or OEM'd) for 2" videotape.  They could wipe the credit cards in your hind pocket.

But I'm not surprised you never heard of the ORIGINAL endless loop audio tape cartridge.  Not too long ago you could fine them on the web using the key words "Cousineau" and either "tape" or "film".  Now so old that they don't even appear.  They were not great except for the fact that they were the only game in town for a couple of years until Collins started selling the machines that used Fidelipac and clone cartridges.  

Of course, being but a kid, you'd have no idea of what had over 100 tracks and (approximately) 18-inch wide tape.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got over a dozen posts all claiming nothing more than not being interested; who exactly owes you an answer?  How does ignoring you make somebody "an tard"?
> 
> If you're not interested, _*find another thread*_.  Ain't rocket surgery.  What other people talk about is their business.  You'll just have to find a way to accept that.
> Damn control freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  *And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why have you expended eleven posts worrying about what _other people_ talk about?  It's their business, isn't it?
> 
> Says a lot about who it is that wants to control dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you have expanded to *19,773* posts where you have said nothing.
> 
> I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
Click to expand...


Of course he does.  Men such as he, i.e., Cro-Magnon, usually do.  Pathetic.


----------



## GISMYS

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  *And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you have expanded to *19,773* posts where you have said nothing.
> 
> I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he does.  Men such as he, i.e., Cro-Magnon, usually do.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Roflmao!!! Rush with his $$$$$$ do you really think Rush has any worries????


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19,338 posts and you have not said anything worth a damn. Talk about a control freak, lady you are the pot trying to call the kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  *And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you have expanded to *19,773* posts where you have said nothing.
> 
> I don't care about anything other than why people listen and read things they don't like. I find interesting.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he does.  Men such as he, i.e., Cro-Magnon, usually do.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


You don't even know me doll face. But Pigo and you seem to be stuck in lala land, of course we don't know it for sure.


----------



## Pogo

GISMYS said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  *And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he does.  Men such as he, i.e., Cro-Magnon, usually do.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roflmao!!! Rush with his $$$$$$ do you really think Rush has any worries????
Click to expand...



Uh - none of that was about Lush Rimjob; it was about a poster who's (a) spending all day trying to shut down what other people are talking about and (b) hitting on me.

But interesting set of values -- you think it's all about money, do you?


----------



## Esmeralda

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see me poking into threads where I declare no interest demanding to know why they don't shut up, do ya?
> 
> Exactly.  Control freak.  *And what's with the "lady" shit?  You think women are inferior*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to count before trying to shut people up, yanno?
> 
> Again, everybody has a right to say what they will.  You don't like it, go live in Pyonyang  where they like that kind of control.  Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he does.  Men such as he, i.e., Cro-Magnon, usually do.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*You don't even know me doll face*_. But Pigo and you seem to be stuck in lala land, of course we don't know it for sure.
Click to expand...


Doll face?  No,  you're not Cro-Magnon.....LMAO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm ridiculing you.  You don't get sarcasm either?


----------



## asterism

Synthaholic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to answer the question of the thread about why Conservatives/Republicans don't and haven't elected many minorities.
> 
> I listened to the show on the radio at the time...it's local to me.
> 
> Boortz groomed the audience for Cain, had him on almost daily for segments at a time...for a long time. Preparing the audience for him.
> 
> Guess even that didn't work.
> 
> Boortz tried, but with his known racist rants, what did he expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cain being black has nothing to do with it. He is like listening to paint dry.
> 
> And as far as blogs go. Many like Huffington are popular because she had millions to pump into it. *In the real world you can't make money with them left or right*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just skip right over post #56?
> 
> Josh Marshall's TPM makes almost $900 per day.  I would take that in a second.
Click to expand...


$887 per day in revenue is about $324K per year, and a staff of 21 people (listed at the bottom of the page).

There's no way he's turning a profit.


----------



## Politico

Not with the one site alone no.


----------



## blastoff

Papageorgio said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to Limbaugh for several years but thanks to this thread I'm going to set my radio and start listening to him again.  Thanks OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then next year you can read another thread on how Rush is fading and how it is the end of conservative radio.
> 
> Liberals are so predictable and wrong.
Click to expand...


Next year?  LOL...by then there will be dozens more threads touting Rush's imminent demise.  It's a virtual cottage industry for the low infromation dopes in here and everywhere else.   Many just make stuff up to help convinence themselves, support their agenda, etc.


----------



## Rambunctious

Rush's ratings are down? I hear or read this very thing every year.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

There will always be people who listen to him.

I have no idea why, except that he appeals to the lowest common denominator in our society.

Yes, there is evidence that Boehner answers to him but aren't most people too smart to believe his particular brand of nutterness?


----------



## GISMYS

RUSH IS RIGHT!!! AND RUSH IS RICH!!!! cry on silly liberal dems. cry on!!


----------



## DriftingSand

I just tuned into a Rush station today.  Will start listening again for entertainment's sake and will buy from his advertisers as well.  Thanks for the OP.


----------



## edthecynic

GISMYS said:


> RUSH IS RIGHT!!! AND RUSH IS RICH!!!! cry on silly liberal dems. cry on!!


Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.


----------



## GISMYS

edthecynic said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH IS RIGHT!!! AND RUSH IS RICH!!!! cry on silly liberal dems. cry on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...


YES!!! I like people that can think and love the USA  RUSH IS RIGHT!!! CLUELESS obama and liberal dems are trying to ruin everything good here!!!


----------



## edthecynic

GISMYS said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH IS RIGHT!!! AND RUSH IS RICH!!!! cry on silly liberal dems. cry on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!!! I like people that can think and love the USA  RUSH IS RIGHT!!! CLUELESS obama and liberal dems are trying to ruin everything good here!!!
Click to expand...

Your MessiahRushie hates this great country and is trying to destroy it from within.


----------



## GISMYS

edthecynic said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! I like people that can think and love the USA  RUSH IS RIGHT!!! CLUELESS obama and liberal dems are trying to ruin everything good here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie hates this great country and is trying to destroy it from within.
Click to expand...


Liberal dem lies!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! I like people that can think and love the USA  RUSH IS RIGHT!!! CLUELESS obama and liberal dems are trying to ruin everything good here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie hates this great country and is trying to destroy it from within.
Click to expand...



Since you apparently blog from Venezuela then you may, indeed, have a valid point with that "this great country" whine!


----------



## whitehall

edthecynic said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH IS RIGHT!!! AND RUSH IS RICH!!!! cry on silly liberal dems. cry on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on worshiping your MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...


What is it with the left? I couldn't care less about left wing radio or cable personalities but the left wingers take the time and the psychological and physical effort to generate and maintain  hatred and outrage over a voice on the radio. I don't have the figures but I bet the Rush Limbaugh show could lose 80% of it's sponsors and still be the highest rated show on AM radio. Rush is a symbol of conservative independence despite government  and independent left wing efforts to shut him down and I am proud of his contribution to the industry even if I don't listen every day.


----------



## HenryBHough

*The left's fevered efforts to shut down talk radio demonstrates their fear of truth and free speech.  *As will their attack on this post for my having dared "out" them.  Now you'd think they refrain so as to prove me wrong but, not to worry, they couldn't get past the first sentence before the venom started to flow and they had to leap to their virtual keyboards to spew.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> *The left's fevered efforts to shut down talk radio demonstrates their fear of truth and free speech.  *As will their attack on this post for my having dared "out" them.  Now you'd think they refrain so as to prove me wrong but, not to worry, they couldn't get past the first sentence before the venom started to flow and they had to leap to their virtual keyboards to spew.




You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?

Perhaps Bull Clinton signing the infamous Telcomm '96 that allowed ClearChannel to bloat itself to 1200 stations was a devious plot to let them drown themselves in their own filth.  Yeah that must be it.

Or maybe there's a whole different radio dial in Duh Bubble where "fevered efforts" float free, the veritable sealing wax of speech.

I don't know if links transcend from Duh Bubble to the outside world    So if you come up blank we'll understand.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left's fevered efforts to shut down talk radio demonstrates their fear of truth and free speech.  *As will their attack on this post for my having dared "out" them.  Now you'd think they refrain so as to prove me wrong but, not to worry, they couldn't get past the first sentence before the venom started to flow and they had to leap to their virtual keyboards to spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?
> 
> Perhaps Bull Clinton signing the infamous Telcomm '96 that allowed ClearChannel to bloat itself to 1200 stations was a devious plot to let them drown themselves in their own filth.  Yeah that must be it.
> 
> Or maybe there's a whole different radio dial in Duh Bubble where "fevered efforts" float free, the veritable sealing wax of speech.
> 
> I don't know if links transcend from Duh Bubble to the outside world    So if you come up blank we'll understand.
Click to expand...


Clinton was sitting on a dot-com bubble and he was going to milk it all the way to the bank. Who knows why the pervert did anything. Enron flourished under Clinton. Was clear-channel a mistake? Is the information age a mistake? You gotta wonder how the radical left maintains a level of outrage about a voice on the radio. Maybe Michael Savage was right when he said liberalism is a mental illness.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The left's fevered efforts to shut down talk radio demonstrates their fear of truth and free speech.  *As will their attack on this post for my having dared "out" them.  Now you'd think they refrain so as to prove me wrong but, not to worry, they couldn't get past the first sentence before the venom started to flow and they had to leap to their virtual keyboards to spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?
> 
> Perhaps Bull Clinton signing the infamous Telcomm '96 that allowed ClearChannel to bloat itself to 1200 stations was a devious plot to let them drown themselves in their own filth.  Yeah that must be it.
> 
> Or maybe there's a whole different radio dial in Duh Bubble where "fevered efforts" float free, the veritable sealing wax of speech.
> 
> I don't know if links transcend from Duh Bubble to the outside world    So if you come up blank we'll understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton was sitting on a dot-com bubble and he was going to milk it all the way to the bank. Who knows why the pervert did anything. Enron flourished under Clinton. Was clear-channel a mistake? Is the information age a mistake? You gotta wonder how the radical left maintains a level of outrage about a voice on the radio. Maybe Michael Savage was right when he said liberalism is a mental illness.
Click to expand...


Not anywhere near an answer, is it?

Yammer yammer yammer mental illness yammer yammer yammer...


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?




Just this once, hobbyist, I'm going to provide you with a link:

Pelosi Supports Return of Fairness Doctrine

Please try to not hurt yourself working out how to use it.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?
> 
> Perhaps Bull Clinton signing the infamous Telcomm '96 that allowed ClearChannel to bloat itself to 1200 stations was a devious plot to let them drown themselves in their own filth.  Yeah that must be it.
> 
> Or maybe there's a whole different radio dial in Duh Bubble where "fevered efforts" float free, the veritable sealing wax of speech.
> 
> I don't know if links transcend from Duh Bubble to the outside world    So if you come up blank we'll understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was sitting on a dot-com bubble and he was going to milk it all the way to the bank. Who knows why the pervert did anything. Enron flourished under Clinton. Was clear-channel a mistake? Is the information age a mistake? You gotta wonder how the radical left maintains a level of outrage about a voice on the radio. Maybe Michael Savage was right when he said liberalism is a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near an answer, is it?
> 
> Yammer yammer yammer mental illness yammer yammer yammer...
Click to expand...


What was the question again? You brought up Clinton, I didn't. The answer is that Limbaugh is doing fine despite wishful thinking on the left. Another question is why the fuk does the radical left waste time on Limbaugh when he has no power? The freaking Country is falling apart under an administration who has the power over life and death and the radical left seems to worry about how much information should be available to the public on AM radio. How absurd. .


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this once, hobbyist, I'm going to provide you with a link:
> 
> Pelosi Supports Return of Fairness Doctrine
> 
> Please try to not hurt yourself working out how to use it.
Click to expand...


Somehow the transition from Duh Bubble morphed that link into something about the Fairness Doctrine.  But your original claim was "fevered efforts to shut down talk radio".  Even dismissing "fevered", this fails to make that case.

Well I didn't think there was anything there.  I tend to ask unanswerable questions.  But only when others post undocumentable fantasy.

Perhaps there's a publisher out there looking for that next dime novel.  Keep at it.


----------



## HenryBHough

You dare read the name "Pelosi" without becoming all feverish?  Oh well, orgasmic will just have to do.

Still, not bad for a hobbyist.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was sitting on a dot-com bubble and he was going to milk it all the way to the bank. Who knows why the pervert did anything. Enron flourished under Clinton. Was clear-channel a mistake? Is the information age a mistake? You gotta wonder how the radical left maintains a level of outrage about a voice on the radio. Maybe Michael Savage was right when he said liberalism is a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near an answer, is it?
> 
> Yammer yammer yammer mental illness yammer yammer yammer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the question again? You brought up Clinton, I didn't. The answer is that Limbaugh is doing fine despite wishful thinking on the left. Another question is why the fuk does the radical left waste time on Limbaugh when he has no power? The freaking Country is falling apart under an administration who has the power over life and death and the radical left seems to worry about how much information should be available to the public on AM radio. How absurd. .
Click to expand...


The question wasn't yours, so you're excused; you're not qualified.  Frankly I don't know how a sparkling intellect like yours figures out how to turn the computer on.

Btw, the question of how much info should be available on radio, and all media, has always been a question at the forefront of liberty.  It's the cornerstone of democracy.  Not anything you'd be interested in.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a link to these hyar "fevered efforts" wouldja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this once, hobbyist, I'm going to provide you with a link:
> 
> Pelosi Supports Return of Fairness Doctrine
> 
> Please try to not hurt yourself working out how to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow the transition from Duh Bubble morphed that link into something about the Fairness Doctrine.  But your original claim was "fevered efforts to shut down talk radio".  Even dismissing "fevered", this fails to make that case.
> 
> Well I didn't think there was anything there.  I tend to ask unanswerable questions.  But only when others post undocumentable fantasy.
> 
> Perhaps there's a publisher out there looking for that next dime novel.  Keep at it.
Click to expand...


AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just this once, hobbyist, I'm going to provide you with a link:
> 
> Pelosi Supports Return of Fairness Doctrine
> 
> Please try to not hurt yourself working out how to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the transition from Duh Bubble morphed that link into something about the Fairness Doctrine.  But your original claim was "fevered efforts to shut down talk radio".  Even dismissing "fevered", this fails to make that case.
> 
> Well I didn't think there was anything there.  I tend to ask unanswerable questions.  But only when others post undocumentable fantasy.
> 
> Perhaps there's a publisher out there looking for that next dime novel.  Keep at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  As always.

Neither the FD nor any other FCC regulation *EVER* controlled what political opinions were prescribed or proscribed.  Ever.  You're invited to take my standing challenge -- show me any case where that ever happened.  _Ever._

You won't.  As I just told Milli Vanilli -- I ask unanswerable questions.  Know what you're talking about before you come in here and you won't find yourself painted into a corner.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the transition from Duh Bubble morphed that link into something about the Fairness Doctrine.  But your original claim was "fevered efforts to shut down talk radio".  Even dismissing "fevered", this fails to make that case.
> 
> Well I didn't think there was anything there.  I tend to ask unanswerable questions.  But only when others post undocumentable fantasy.
> 
> Perhaps there's a publisher out there looking for that next dime novel.  Keep at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As always.
> 
> Neither the FD nor any other FCC regulation *EVER* controlled what political opinions were prescribed or proscribed.  Ever.  You're invited to take my standing challenge -- show me any case where that ever happened.  _Ever._
Click to expand...


Michael Savage was talking about this very issue yesterday and YOU are 100% correct on this issue.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As always.
> 
> Neither the FD nor any other FCC regulation *EVER* controlled what political opinions were prescribed or proscribed.  Ever.  You're invited to take my standing challenge -- show me any case where that ever happened.  _Ever._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Savage was talking about this very issue yesterday and YOU are 100% correct on this issue.
Click to expand...


I spent a career in radio both during and after the Fairness Doctrine so I had to know this shit inside out for our day to day operations and license renewals.

I don't comprehend why some of these sheep don't get that the Sean Hannitys are continuously _lying out their ass_ about this.  Though it's certainly not limited to this.


----------



## whitehall

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the transition from Duh Bubble morphed that link into something about the Fairness Doctrine.  But your original claim was "fevered efforts to shut down talk radio".  Even dismissing "fevered", this fails to make that case.
> 
> Well I didn't think there was anything there.  I tend to ask unanswerable questions.  But only when others post undocumentable fantasy.
> 
> Perhaps there's a publisher out there looking for that next dime novel.  Keep at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As always.
> 
> Neither the FD nor any other FCC regulation *EVER* controlled what political opinions were prescribed or proscribed.  Ever.  You're invited to take my standing challenge -- show me any case where that ever happened.  _Ever._
> 
> You won't.  As I just told Milli Vanilli -- I ask unanswerable questions.  Know what you're talking about before you come in here and you won't find yourself painted into a corner.
Click to expand...


Where did you lose the thread? Thanks to the 1st Amendment, political analysts on both sides of the isle are able to criticize or defend the administration. The ironically named "fairness doctrine" bill would regulate political speech at the whim of the political party in power and faceless bureaucrats. It's a dangerous concept but seems to be defended by low information lefties.


----------



## HenryBHough

The Fairness Doctrine did not, of itself, even try to control political opinion.  It was, however, abused to require presentation of minute-for-minute "equal time" for all opposing views.  

What commercial station devoting one hour to commercially successful programming from a popular point of view donate an hour to an opposing point of view that would attract no sponsorship and kill off the audience?  In fact, no station ever was "punished" but many were forced to jump through expensive legal hoops to keep from being punished.  If anyone wishes to explore this further Google "Red Lion fairness doctrine".

Please do that before you make up your mind - see the long list of results and pick any three to read thoroughly.  Try to pick at random because every one of the hundreds of possible results has an agenda.

Here's just one for the truly lazy:

A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME

But I digress.....

Now we all _know_ (well, all liberals have been instructed) that commercial radio stations are owned by evil capitalists who must be deprived of all use of the airwaves!  Only government should be allowed to communicate freely via, what, The Ministry of Truth?

Beware the views of hobbyists whose only exposure to broadcast was carrying the coffee for the left-wingers at a far-left owned tea-kettle power FM.


----------



## whitehall

HenryBHough said:


> The Fairness Doctrine did not, of itself, even try to control political opinion.  It was, however, abused to require presentation of minute-for-minute "equal time" for all opposing views.
> 
> What commercial station devoting one hour to commercially successful programming from a popular point of view donate an hour to an opposing point of view that would attract no sponsorship and kill off the audience?  In fact, no station ever was "punished" but many were forced to jump through expensive legal hoops to keep from being punished.  If anyone wishes to explore this further Google "Red Lion fairness doctrine".
> 
> Please do that before you make up your mind - see the long list of results and pick any three to read thoroughly.  Try to pick at random because every one of the hundreds of possible results has an agenda.
> 
> Here's just one for the truly lazy:
> 
> A Brief History Of the Fairness Doctrine - TIME
> 
> But I digress.....
> 
> Now we all _know_ (well, all liberals have been instructed) that commercial radio stations are owned by evil capitalists who must be deprived of all use of the airwaves!  Only government should be allowed to communicate freely via, what, The Ministry of Truth?
> 
> Beware the views of hobbyists whose only exposure to broadcast was carrying the coffee for the left-wingers at a far-left owned tea-kettle power FM.



Has anybody ever advertised on the radio? Two minutes is expensive. What is an hour of "donated time" worth to a network? What federal agency or faceless bureaucrat would be in charge of determining the "fairness" of free speech? It's a crazy Nazi concept akin to book burning and no surprise that it is promoted by elements in the democrat party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Rush Limbaugh&#8217;s Ratings Are In a State Of Complete Collapse *

Stewart hashtags Rush


----------



## HenryBHough

whitehall said:


> Has anybody ever advertised on the radio? Two minutes is expensive. What is an hour of "donated time" worth to a network? What federal agency or faceless bureaucrat would be in charge of determining the "fairness" of free speech? It's a crazy Nazi concept akin to book burning and no surprise that it is promoted by elements in the democrat party.



Network time IS expensive.  Even "make believe" networks like Air America was before it went bust and a lot of sincerely liberal old people lost their life savings.  Even "make believe" networks like EIB or "The Blaze".  ABC, CBS and NBC used to be pretty powerful radio networks but now they're reduced to short newscasts and a few commentary programs.  

Local radio, except in major markets, can be bought cheap.  In even medium markets "Dollar a Hollar" minute-long spots were not uncommon.  I haven't worked with commercial radio in about 20 years (most recently in TV and broadcast products manufacturing) so I imagine it might be up to five bucks for a minute but not much more.  For that reason a lot of pure crap is being "bird (satellite) fed" so local stations can get by with a staff of about three instead of the much larger numbers that used to be employed.  Hell, even markets the size of Providence, R.I. have stations with zero news staff. Surprisingly some of those are good sized stations but the "news staff" is a corporate news office in a distant city.  Even on the TV side, group ownerships are clustering TV master control operations for a half dozen or more stations at a single location, sometimes hundreds of miles away from the "local" transmitter.

Make no mistake - the business is cutting its own throat with this centralization.  The suppression of free speech is going to arrive in the form of "localism" edicts which will shut down the major "talk" pseudo-networks and have acne adolescents working for minimum wage playing some form of recordings in between local gossip tid bits.  Even THEY will be "voice tracked" - so don't call the station to ask to run a lost dog announcement 'cause all you'll get is voicemail.  But, hell, that's mostly what you'll get already.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> AM talk radio is subject to a freaking room full of federal, state and local regulations as well as FCC scrutiny. The 1st Amendment is still alive and well in the US when a host of a talk show is able to offer opinions critical of the administration and still comply with the law. The (fevered)  ironically named "fairness doctrine" was intended to regulate speech and opinion which conform to newly established political ideology. It's a dangerous but typical attempt by the left to control political speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As always.
> 
> Neither the FD nor any other FCC regulation *EVER* controlled what political opinions were prescribed or proscribed.  Ever.  You're invited to take my standing challenge -- show me any case where that ever happened.  _Ever._
> 
> You won't.  As I just told Milli Vanilli -- I ask unanswerable questions.  Know what you're talking about before you come in here and you won't find yourself painted into a corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you lose the thread? Thanks to the 1st Amendment, political analysts on both sides of the isle are able to criticize or defend the administration. The ironically named "fairness doctrine" bill would regulate political speech at the whim of the political party in power and faceless bureaucrats. It's a dangerous concept but seems to be defended by low information lefties.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

There's no instrument in the FD to do any such thing in any way.  If there were, you could demonstrate.  You can't.  You lose.


----------



## Jroc

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Cost of Rush: Talker Bleeds Millions From His Carriers As Toxic Talk Slumps, Cumulus Seems Set To Part Ways With Rush Limbaugh - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...


What kind of idiot posts an link to a piece that's over a year old? Sandra Fluke? is she someone important?


----------



## blastoff

Jroc said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Cost of Rush: Talker Bleeds Millions From His Carriers As Toxic Talk Slumps, Cumulus Seems Set To Part Ways With Rush Limbaugh - The Daily Beast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of idiot posts an link to a piece that's over a year old? Sandra Fluke? is she someone important?
Click to expand...


That's easy.  A lefty idiot!  And you can't miss 'em.  They're everywhere.


----------



## elektra

So many lies about Rush Limbaugh and simple ordinary people.

Has anyone pointed out that Rush Limbaugh has to best sellers and the New York Times list as well as Rush just received an award for Children's book of the year. 

Rush is even more popular now, then yesterday.


----------



## HenryBHough

elektra said:


> So many lies about Rush Limbaugh and simple ordinary people.
> 
> Has anyone pointed out that Rush Limbaugh has to best sellers and the New York Times list as well as Rush just received an award for Children's book of the year.
> 
> Rush is even more popular now, then yesterday.




Oh they know....

And they're blind with rage because of it.

Cute, aren't they!


----------



## Pogo

elektra said:


> So many lies about Rush Limbaugh and simple ordinary people.
> 
> Has anyone pointed out that Rush Limbaugh has to best sellers and the New York Times list as well as Rush just received an award for Children's book of the year.



Yeah, there's a thread for that.  See here.

Where are these "lies" then?  Got a link?



elektra said:


> Rush is even more popular now, then yesterday.



You're basically paraphrasing H.L. Mencken here:
"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".

Limblob is definitely not going broke, we all agree there.


----------



## Synthaholic

elektra said:


> So many lies about Rush Limbaugh and simple ordinary people.
> 
> Has anyone pointed out that Rush Limbaugh has to best sellers and the New York Times list as well as Rush just received an award for Children's book of the year.
> 
> *Rush is even more popular now, then yesterday*.






*Rush Limbaugh "now ranks 39th in the Los Angeles market, attracting an anemic .5  ratings share.* (A ratings share represents the percent of those  listening to radio in the market who are tuned into a particular  station.)

The tumble to 39th place represents yet another  downward lurch -- in March the station logged in at 37th place. Note  that there are a total of 45 rated stations in the Los Angeles market,  which means Limbaugh's KEIB station (the call letters mirror Limbaugh's  motto, "Excellence in Broadcasting") has nearly reached the ratings  basement.


LINK


----------



## bedowin62

rush has a much higher raing than syntaholic; who is just another left-wing clown spewing nonsense


----------



## bedowin62

oh god; rush isnt connecting with people in LA!!!???

 oh the horrors!!

 lmao 

libs are losers who comically try to dictate the parameters to make their weak arguments seem relevant


----------



## Harry Dresden

guno said:


> Bad ratings news is rolling in for Rush Limbaugh as his show has fallen to 22nd in New York and 37th in Los Angeles. Limbaughs ratings are in a state of major decline.
> 
> Rush Limbaughs claim to radio fame has always been that he is a right wing talker who brings big ratings to major markets in blue states, but this isnt the case anymore.
> 
> *As Jerry Del Colliano, publisher of the radio-centric Inside Music Media put it, Were watching the end of right-wing conservative talk radio. The genre is dying among ratings and dying among advertisers  Rush is at the end of his career. His constituency is all wearing Depends. And hes getting himself into trouble he doesnt need. So can you put Humpty Dumpty back together again? They have been able to improve their advertising picture, but they have not been able to come back.
> 
> The answer for why Limbaughs show is dying can be found in demographics. Rushs average listener is 66 years old. Younger people arent turning on their radios to listen to Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh, and Savage. Their audience mirrors that of the Republican Party. Its white, conservative, and male.*



Howard Stern always kicked his ass anyway.....


----------

